# Soul of Iron Log



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

I’ve had a log running for quite a few years on another board and decided I’m going to start one here as well. I’ve really been impressed with the logs on UG and the feedback between members. It’s good shit. For now I’m just gonna post my first entry from this week when I got back from vacation that I have on the other board, and then continue from there. 

Currently I’m 5’9 sitting between 225-230. I’ll post a recent pic of this week to show where I am currently at with my composition. 


Got back after it today. First day back in the gym since my vacation. Strength was a little off and was a little shaky, but overall pretty good workout. Really surprised how much fuller/leaner I looked today after being on vacation and eating like shit for a week. 




Incline bench 

135 x 10 
185 x 6 
225 x 8 
255 x 6
275 x 3 
225 x 8 x 3
185 x 8

Isolateral decline bench 

135 per side x 10 x 2
x 8 x 2
90 per side x 15 x 2
x 10 x 2

Tri rope press downs 

57.5 x 10 x 5

Reverse tri pull downs 

35 x 10 x 1
50 x 10 x 4

Mid cable fly 

30 x 10 x 4








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

[mention]Thewall [/mention] man of my word brother. Let’s go! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 7, 2022)

Vacation is over, time to get to work!!!  💪💪


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

CJ said:


> Vacation is over, time to get to work!!!



You know it bro! Feels good being back at it after a week at the beach. But lawdddd that week at the beach felt great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 7, 2022)

Sounds good, I'll follow. What are your current goals?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Sounds good, I'll follow. What are your current goals?



Right now I’m building my base back. I had considered cutting at first but I realized I wasn’t ready for it. So I’m considering getting to 240 before I start a cut. There was a time when I was strongly considering competing years ago, but I’m not sure I’m interested in that now. It’s something I do for myself. I think once I hit a solid 240, I’ll cut calories and change training up to cut to a lean 220. I haven’t measured but I would guess I’m sitting around 19-20% BF at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 7, 2022)

Keep it coming, you'll get plenty of responses I'm sure.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Keep it coming, you'll get plenty of responses I'm sure.



Man I’m already loving it. The logs are so fucking active here. I’ll definitely be bringing my shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 7, 2022)

5’-9” 225-230. Jealous. You hold it well man. Looking good. Nice weight on the incline too


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

Thewall said:


> 5’-9” 225-230. Jealous. You hold it well man. Looking good. Nice weight on the incline too



Thanks brother, I appreciate that for real. I’m a hard asa critic on myself. I know you guys understand that living this lifestyle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

Todays workout. Those heavy shoulder presses exhausted the fuck out of me. I ended the workout a little early but got enough work in. Shoulders were busting out of my hoody walking out. 

DB shoulder press

60 x 10
90 x 8, 6, 6, 6, 5

Isolateral shoulder press

3 plates per side x 6, 6
2 plates per side x 10, 10

EZ bar upright rows

90 x 12, 12, 12

Shrug machine 

2 plates per side x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing medial delt raise machine

40 x 12
50 x 10, 10, 10

DB anterior delt raise 

30 x 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Todays workout. Those heavy shoulder presses exhausted the fuck out of me. I ended the workout a little early but got enough work in. Shoulders were busting out of my hoody walking out.
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 
> ...


I miss a good solid strictly Delt day


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> I miss a good solid strictly Delt day



It’s a spot I really want to grow, so I’ve been dedicating a little bit more isolation to them. I miss compounding groups and working agonist/antagonist groups together. I just don’t have the gas in me for that anymore. No matter how much tren I run. But I can still fuck like an animal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 8, 2022)

Nothing like a sick pair of delts


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 8, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nothing like a sick pair of delts



When I get them looking decent it makes my chest and traps look ridiculous. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 9, 2022)

Hit legs today, had an ankle sprain not long ago so I’m getting back into them slowly. 

Leg press machine

150 x 15
250 x 12
350 x 10, 10, 10, 10
300 x 10, 10, 10

Prone leg curl

70 x 12
90 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Calf raise machine

150 x 15, 15, 15,15, 15, 15, 15

Glute kickback machine

110 x 12
130 x 10
150 x 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 10, 2022)

Flat Db bench 

70 x 12
90 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 8, 8, 

Chest press Roc-it selectorized machine. 
-Love the resistance you get from these and at lower weight. 

100 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Straight bar cable curls

50 x 12, 10, 10, 10

Tricep rope press downs

70 x 10, 10
-dropped down weight for better contractions
55 x 10, 10, 8

Pec Dec machine

100 x 10
150 x 10, 10, 10, 10


Really close to hitting 240. I’ve never reached it before. Hopefully in a few more weeks I’ll be there. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 11, 2022)

Today’s Workout

Dual handle lat pull

105 x 12
120 x 10
150 x 10 
180 x 8, 8, 6
120 x 12, 12

Lat pull down, wide. Roc-it machine

136 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated wide neutral grip row

90 x 10
135 x 10
150 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated back extension machine

130 x 15
230 x 10, 10, 10

Cable posterior delt fly
20 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Had planned on doing a little bit more but I’ve been having a tendinitis flare up in my right arm at the bend of the elbow but on the bicep side. May have to train a little softer for a week, but really trying not to. It’s not even from lifting, it’s from throwing kids around the pool and ocean on vacation lol! Getting a little closer to 240. Was 237.5 on the same scale today. But likely all water!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 12, 2022)

Incline Barbell Bench

135 x 10
185 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 4
300 x 1
315 x 1
225 x 8, 8, 8, 6

Hammer strength isolateral decline press

4 plates per side x 6, 6
3 pps x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

W style bar Tricep press downs 
65 x 12
80 x 10
90 x 8, 8, 8, 8

W bar reverse tricep press downs

65 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

10 mins in the sauna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

Yesterdays workout

Standing OHP 

135 x 6
185 x 3, 3, 3
155 x 6, 6, 6

Hammer strength Isolateral shoulder press

3 plates per side x 8, 6
2pps x 10, 10, 10

Anterior delt DB raise

40 x 8, 8, 8

Medial delt DB raise

40 x 8, 8, 8

Shrug machine

2pps x 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

I just ran Into a guy I grew up with from elementary up, and he walked by and was like I like that tattoo man. I turned around, I was like oh shit what’s up man. He said ohhhh fuck Bro, what’s up? I ain’t used to you being that god damn big


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I just ran Into a guy I grew up with from elementary up, and he walked by and was like I like that tattoo man. I turned around, I was like oh shit what’s up man. He said ohhhh fuck Bro, what’s up? I ain’t used to you being that god damn big
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best compliments


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Best compliments



Lol dude made my day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lol dude made my day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was introduced to one of my ole
Ladies associates at wal mart last night. My 11 year old step daughter & 13 year old niece were like “you looked so intimidating to that guy?”. Idk if they meant it this way but I assuming that meant the drastic difference between my dad bod and a normal guy haha


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

PZT said:


> Was introduced to one of my ole
> Ladies associates at wal mart last night. My 11 year old step daughter & 13 year old niece were like “you looked so intimidating to that guy?”. Idk if they meant it this way but I assuming that meant the drastic difference between my dad bod and a normal guy haha



Hahaha I love that dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I just ran Into a guy I grew up with from elementary up, and he walked by and was like I like that tattoo man. I turned around, I was like oh shit what’s up man. He said ohhhh fuck Bro, what’s up? I ain’t used to you being that god damn big
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really cool man!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 14, 2022)

Todays workout


Bent over Barbell Rows

135 x 12
185 x 8, 8, 8, 

Wife lat pull

120 x 12, 12, 12
160 x 8, 8

Close, neutral grip, row

140 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
100 x 15, 15

Hammer strength MTS High row

60 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
-The way this machine is, it makes weight feel really heavy. 

Shrug machine

2 plates per side x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Ez bar upright rows

80 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated DB bicep curls
-couldn’t do these due to tendinitis. Fucking sucks 

15 mins in sauna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 15, 2022)

Nice work man.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice work man.



Thanks brother. I still love when I read your log and it legit looks like shit I’d do lol. It’s cool to see. That hasn’t happened before with the logs for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 15, 2022)

This is great , Ive got ya followed not sure why I missed a few days. Nice work man !!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Yano said:


> This is great , Ive got ya followed not sure why I missed a few days. Nice work man !!



Thanks brother, I appreciate the support. All good man, we all have our own lives and shit going on. Glad you stopped in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother. I still love when I read your log and it legit looks like shit I’d do lol. It’s cool to see. That hasn’t happened before with the logs for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man, yes I’ve noticed the similarities. Love the basics


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Awesome man, yes I’ve noticed the similarities. Love the basics



Hell yeah man. Let’s keep killing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Jul 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Incline Barbell Bench
> 
> 135 x 10
> 185 x 8
> ...


Serious question.  I ask because I believe that my incline bench is my weakest bench.  Why so many sets.  I know it sounds like a stupid question other than the obvious.  But seriously.  Why do you do so many sets of just that compared to the rest (not at all saying your neglecting anything else)?


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2022)

When is leg day and what do you do for it?


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Wife lat pull
> 
> 120 x 12, 12, 12
> 160 x 8, 8


Can you describe this exercise in greater detail?  How is the wife incorporated into the movement?  Do you have to use your wife or will anyones wife work?  Does the wife sit on the stack or do you attach her to the cable and utilizer her as the bar?  Maybe post a vid?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Serious question. I ask because I believe that my incline bench is my weakest bench. Why so many sets. I know it sounds like a stupid question other than the obvious. But seriously. Why do you do so many sets of just that compared to the rest (not at all saying your neglecting anything else)?



I’m a volume junky naturally, and a lot of times I get carried away in the gym because it’s therapy for me. But when I do high volume on incline, my chest looks a lot different and fuller up top. I’ve been focusing on that a bit and it hasn’t seemed to be as bad on the tendinitis in my right arm/elbow for some reason. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> When is leg day and what do you do for it?



Actually hit legs today. I’ll post in a minute. I had a pretty rough ankle sprain recently so I haven’t done as much with them but it felt good today so I’m planning to start hitting them twice a week like I used to. Really wanting to incorporate a lot more hamstring and glute targeted stuff over quads. I need to even out my hamstrings a bit with my quads. I’ll get pictures of them soon and post. It felt great hitting them again today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Can you describe this exercise in greater detail? How is the wife incorporated into the movement? Do you have to use your wife or will anyones wife work? Does the wife sit on the stack or do you attach her to the cable and utilizer her as the bar? Maybe post a vid?



Hahahahhah just saw the typo. That’s hilarious. I’m not incorporating a wife in anything that could be alleged domestic violence lol. Not dealing with that bullshit again. However, I would definitely post a video if I were doing a wife incorporated workout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

Hack squat

2pps x 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6 

Lying hamstring curl

95 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated leg curl

90 x 10, 10, 10 
120 x 6, 6, 6

Calf raise 

2 plates x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated leg extension

110 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

15 mins in sauna 


First time hitting legs in a bit. I was cautious at first, mainly with the hack squats. But ankle felt fine and didn’t give me any issues. Planning to start hitting legs twice a week again. My entire body grew so much when I did that. 

Also very funny moment in the sauna today. Lmao I was sitting in the sauna just kicking my legs cuz they don’t touch the floor and this guy comes in and sits down and his feet go straight to the floor. Then I realized I was kicking my feet and I'm short 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2022)

For more glutes and hamstring do you hacks with a real wide stance.

Get that ankle healthier and start getting in some Good Mornings, Deadlifts and Squats, you'll grow.

You don't have to max either, you're not a powerlifter.

If anything, I'd deadlift once a week but not too low of reps, sets of 5 at the lowest.

When we deadlift much heavier we only do so once a month, it's too taxing!

If you don't care for back squats do zercher squats.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> For more glutes and hamstring do you hacks with a real wide stance.
> 
> Get that ankle healthier and start getting in some Good Mornings, deadlifts and Squats, you'll grow.
> 
> ...



My man, I appreciate that. I was toying around with my stance today on the hacks just to get that feel back. Gonna work in some higher stance hacks as well so it takes a lot of the quad out of it. Man I haven’t done good mornings in forever. Those are such a great and underrated lift. I definitely need to get deadlifts back in, at least once a week like you said. You can’t deadlift and not grow. When I did do a PL program about 8 years ago with POB, the muscle I built was insane. I appreciate your feedback brother. I hope you continue to follow my log and support and critique me. I’m gonna check out that video. I love squats, but I need to fix this imbalance before I start hitting those hard or it’s hard on my lower back and my form isn’t what it should be. Being inconsistent for a few years dealing with life, caused some changes in my body that I didn’t realize until I got back into the gym hardcore. Let me watch that video and see what that’s about. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My man, I appreciate that. I was toying around with my stance today on the hacks just to get that feel back. Gonna work in some higher stance hacks as well so it takes a lot of the quad out of it. Man I haven’t done good mornings in forever. Those are such a great and underrated lift. I definitely need to get deadlifts back in, at least once a week like you said. You can’t deadlift and not grow. When I did do a PL program about 8 years ago with POB, the muscle I built was insane. I appreciate your feedback brother. I hope you continue to follow my log and support and critique me. I’m gonna check out that video. I love squats, but I need to fix this imbalance before I start hitting those hard or it’s hard on my lower back and my form isn’t what it should be. Being inconsistent for a few years dealing with life, caused some changes in my body that I didn’t realize until I got back into the gym hardcore. Let me watch that video and see what that’s about.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


POB got his 1st set of wraps, bench shirt, squat suit and briefs off of me 12 years a go or so!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 15, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> POB got his 1st set of wraps, bench shirt, squat suit and briefs off of me 12 years a go or so!



Haha no fucking way bro. I miss that dude. I still talk to him here and there. Glad he’s doing well. Those zercher squats, I’m prob not gonna hit right now because of the tendinitis in my arm. But I do like that, and how it transfers the weight and takes stress off your lower back, I need that. I’d like to use one of those bars that have the two bars that come over your shoulders that you hold and squat with. I can’t remember what the hell they are called to save my life right now. I’ve never tried them and they look like they would work for me a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha no fucking way bro. I miss that dude. I still talk to him here and there. Glad he’s doing well. Those zercher squats, I’m prob not gonna hit right now because of the tendinitis in my arm. But I do like that, and how it transfers the weight and takes stress off your lower back, I need that. I’d like to use one of those bars that have the two bars that come over your shoulders that you hold and squat with. I can’t remember what the hell they are called to save my life right now. I’ve never tried them and they look like they would work for me a lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Safety Squat Bar, those are great, all stances, off boxes and flipped around for close stance.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 16, 2022)

SFGiants said:


> Safety Squat Bar, those are great, all stances, off boxes and flipped around for close stance.



Yeah man that’s it. I wish my gym had one. There’s a strongman gym I could go to but it’s an hour away from me and that just doesn’t work for me. Within the next few years, we’ll be investing in a home gym and I’ll definitely add one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 16, 2022)

Flat BB bench 

135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 8, 8

Wide lat pull

120 x 10
165 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Incline Db press

90 x 10, 10, 8

And unfortunately that’s all folks. Workout got cut short due to kids. We go to the Y on the weekends and use the child care there while we workout. If your kid cries for more than 15 minutes they call you to come get them. I was excited about today. I haven’t hit chest and back together in a long time. Oh well, I think my body needs a break any way. Sitting at 237 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Since I didn’t get to finish my workout Saturday, I started back over with chest and triceps today, and took the patient two days off. It definitely helped a lot. Weighed in at 240 today. First time I’ve ever hit that. 

Incline BB bench, closer grip

135 x 12
185 x 8
225 x 8, 8, 8, 5

Hammer strength press

3pps x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10 

Dips

Body weight x 12, 10, 10, 10

V bar tricep press downs

65 x 15, 12, 12, 12, 12

High cable fly

25 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Mid cable fly

25 x 10, 10, 10











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 19, 2022)

Looking thic man. Awesome hitting 240. Use that weight man, I’m sure you will be hitting tons of prs soon!!!!!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 19, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Looking thic man. Awesome hitting 240. Use that weight man, I’m sure you will be hitting tons of prs soon!!!!!



Thanks brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jul 19, 2022)

Nice man !!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice man !!



Thanks brother Yano! Felt good seeing those numbers on the scale. Really wanna see what I can look like leaning it out but also really not looking forward to that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother Yano! Felt good seeing those numbers on the scale. Really wanna see what I can look like leaning it out but also really not looking forward to that lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Screw leaning out, use that weight for a while    And build from it. I wish I could take my own advice lol. I remember back in the day I bulked up to 226 (natural)  once I got there I leaned right back down. I look back and think if I would of held that weight for a long period of time I would of been a lot bigger.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 20, 2022)

Bent over BB rows

135 x 10
185 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Some cool leg press machine (pic below) 

1pps x 12
3pps x 12
4pps x 10, 10, 10, 10
3pps x 10

Neutral grip, wide cable row

120 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Nautilus lat pull down machine

120 x 12
155 x 10 
185 x 10
215 x 8, 8

Had to cut it short today. Been having really severe heartburn today and I was almost puking every set of anything. Drinking water just made it worse. I missed my medicine yesterday and had some red sauce Italian pasta earlier that fucked me up. Still got in decent work though. Pic below is the cool leg press machine. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Had a panic attack earlier out of nowhere today and blood pressure shot up to 195/84. Took my BP meds and chilling out a bit before I workout today. Crazy what anxiety from trauma can do to you physically. I had to sit down, felt like I was gonna pass out. Sweating bullets and shaking like I had Parkinson’s. Doing a lot better now but just going to rest for a bit and drink water. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Still got in the gym today and did some work. Feeling good now. 

Hammer strength shoulder press

2pps x 10 
3pps x 8, 8, 6, 6
2pps x 10, 10

Shrug machine 

2pps x 15
3pps x 12
4pps x 8, 8
3pps x 10, 10

Cable rope face pulls 

35 x 12
50 x 10
65 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Ez bar upright rows

80 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Anterior DB delt raises

35 x 10, 10, 10

Medial delt cable raises

15 x 12
25 x 10
-switched to medial delt raise machine, it’s superior. Someone had it for a while. 
40 x 12, 10, 10, 10

Posterior delt fly machine

85 x 12, 12, 12
100 x 10

EZ bar curls

60 x 12
-forgot my sleeves today, tried some curls, just not happening yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 21, 2022)

Never tried EZ Bar Upright Rows, do they seem to help with mid delts?


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Never tried EZ Bar Upright Rows, do they seem to help with mid delts?



I definitely think they hit pretty good on medial delts, anterior delts as well. Awesome on traps. I used to do them with a straight Barbell, but the EZ bar is easier in my wrists. These are one of my favorite lifts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I definitely think they hit pretty good on medial delts, anterior delts as well. Awesome on traps. I used to do them with a straight Barbell, but the EZ bar is easier in my wrists. These are one of my favorite lifts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wide grip upright rows are a great breaker of boredom cause by db laterals week in week out


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Wide grip upright rows are a great breaker of boredom cause by db laterals week in week out



You do them with an EZ bar or Barbell? I’ve been curious about those for a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Jul 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You do them with an EZ bar or Barbell? I’ve been curious about those for a bit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barbell but not very often. Just when I need a break from dumbbells. I can’t get a wide enough grip with a Ez bar. I like forearms to be perpendicular with the floor at the same time my upper arms are parallel with the floor at contraction. And I don’t think too much about keep it close to my torso.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

PZT said:


> Barbell but not very often. Just when I need a break from dumbbells. I can’t get a wide enough grip with a Ez bar. I like forearms to be perpendicular with the floor at the same time my upper arms are parallel with the floor at contraction. And I don’t think too much about keep it close to my torso.



Yeah I think I’ll give them a run next shoulder day. I need some variety in my life right now lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 21, 2022)

I said I would get some pics of my legs up soon. Lighting sucks in here and kids are throwing toys everywhere while I try to take it, so you get what you get lol. Not too bad but I want to improve them a lot. Will be hitting legs twice a week starting this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 22, 2022)

Glad you are feeling better man, never had an anxiety attack. Doing legs twice a week will definitely get that leg volume up. Keep kicking ass


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 22, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Glad you are feeling better man, never had an anxiety attack. Doing legs twice a week will definitely get that leg volume up. Keep kicking ass



Thanks brother. Man I’m glad you haven’t, I hope you never do. It’s a bitch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 23, 2022)

High stance hack squat
1pps x 10, 10
2pps x 6, 6, 6

Cool leg press machine
2pps x 10
3pps x 8, 8
4pps x 8
5pps x 6
3pps x 10, 

Calf raise machine
1pps x 15
70 per side x 8, 8, 8
1pps x 15

Lying leg curl
125 x 10, 10, 8, 6
100 x 10, 10

Hip adductor 
90 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Treadmill walk to finish for 15 minutes next to my lady running, so cute 

-Keep getting really bad lower back pumps lately. Gotta get that under control, they are rough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 24, 2022)

Chest and arms

Flat Barbell Bench 
135 x 15
185 x 6
225 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 7

Incline DB bench 
85 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Hammer strength press
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

V-Bar tricep push downs
65 x 12, 12, 10, 10

Reverse tricep push downs
50 x 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ Bar curls superset with EZ bar Skullcrusher

Curls x 12, 12, 12
Skulls x 12, 12, 12

High cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12

Mid cable fly 
30 x 10, 10, 10

Isolated OH DB tricep extension superset with Seated DB curl

Tri: 25 x 12, 12, 
Curl: 25 x 12, 12

Pec Dec fly
130 x 10, 10, 10



Today felt great but not as strong. Overall a great workout, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Jul 25, 2022)

The panic attack post brought back some memories. People throw that term around these days and I can guarantee 99% of them have never experienced a true panic attack.  Your description was on point.


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 25, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The panic attack post brought back some memories. People throw that term around these days and I can guarantee 99% of them have never experienced a true panic attack. Your description was on point.



Absolutely, so true. It’s scary shit to deal with. Even when you make yourself aware of what’s going on. I’ve had them bad enough a few times that I thought I was having a heart attack. It’s crazy what small, simple things can trigger one or literally just come out of nowhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Shoulders

Db shoulder press
50 x 15
75 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Barbell OHP 
135 x 8, 8, 5

EZ bar upright Rows
90 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable rope face pulls
55 x 15
70 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Cross body, medial delt, cable fly
20 x 12, 12, 12

DB Anterior delt raise
30 x 12, 12, 12

DB shrug
50 x 20, 20, 20, 20

Posterior delt fly machine
50 x 12
70 x 12, 12, 12

Also 20 mins in the steam room. I love this over the sauna. It really helps with my emphysema as well

Gym was packed. I went later this evening instead of during the day. So I did things how I could, but got a great workout in. I had more energy for this workout than I have in a long time and I felt exhausted all day, almost didn’t lift. But I got my ass up and went, glad I did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 26, 2022)

You do some serious volume, I would not be able to keep up!


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You do some serious volume, I would not be able to keep up!



Today was a lot of volume. About to post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 26, 2022)

Back

MTS row 
60 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

MTS High Row
60 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Nautilus lat pull, (starting pronated and turning neutral during contraction)
140 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Straight bar lat push down
70 x 10
50 x 12, 12, 12

Neutral U type grip, seated cable row
100 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ bar curls
60 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Isolated DB preacher curl
25 x 10, 10, 10, 10
30 x 8

Nautilus ab machine
75 x 25, 25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 27, 2022)

Legs

Warm up -Treadmill 15 min walk

Leg press machine, Lower stance to target quads
2pps x 12
3pps x 12, 12
4pps x 10, 10
5pps x 6, 6, 6, 6

Standing calf raise machine
80 x 15
100 x 15
140 x 15
180 x 15
200 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated Led Extension
100 x 12, 12 
120 x 12, 12, 12

Hip abductor
90 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Felt good today. Wanted to add some more stuff in but ran out of time. Had to leave to get kids. Loving beating the legs up twice a week again. Really looking forward to a month from now. Tried to get a decent pic of my legs. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 28, 2022)

Nice work bro


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice work bro



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 28, 2022)

Chest & Triceps

Flat DB bench 
55 x 15
100 x 12, 10, 10, 8, 8

Hammer strength press
3pps x 10, 8, 8, 8, 8

Land Mine press
90 x 15
135 x 12, 12, 10

Rope tricep press downs
65 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Pec Dec
130 x 10, 10
160 x 10, 10
190 x 6, 6

Seated Dips
150 x 12
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Skull crushers
100 x 10, 10, 6

Isolated reverse tricep press down
20 x 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Back and Biceps

Wide Lat Pull
120 x 10
180 x 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6

T-Bar Row, supinated grip
1 plate x 10
2 plates x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8
3 plates x 6, 6

Neutral, mid width grip cable Row
100 x 10
140 x 8
180 x 8, 8, 8

Nautilus high row, neutral grip
170 x 10
200 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8 

Nautilus compound row
180 x 10
215 x 8, 8, 8, 8

EZ bar upright rows
80 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrug machine
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

EZ bar curls
60 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Post workout pic. I need to cut soon, I can’t be wearing XXL, I’m too short. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Lady got us some bison sirloins for tonight so I got em on the grill 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 29, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jul 31, 2022)

Shoulders

Db shoulder press
55 x 12
90 x 8, 8, 8, 8

EZ bar upright rows
90 x 15, 15, 12

Shrug machine
2pps x 10, 10, 10

Medial delt raise machine
50 x 12
60 x 12, 12, 12

Anterior delt raise, same machine being creative
40 x 12, 12
60 x 12, 12

High Cable rear delt fly
15 x 12
20 x 12, 12

Pec Dec rear delt
85 x 12, 12, 12

EZ bar curls 
60 x 15, 15, 15
80 x 10, 10

Cable crunches with rope
50 x 25
80 x 25, 25, 25, 25

Just did a little shoulders, arms, and abs today. The lady lifted with me and I was showing her some different things. She was doing shoulders so I did too, to help her out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jul 31, 2022)

Yo 90s is some good weight for db shoulder presses. Nice work


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 1, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yo 90s is some good weight for db shoulder presses. Nice work



Thanks brother, they felt amazing. My gym only goes up to 100’s. I hate it. 100’s are too much to get good working sets out of for me on shoulders for now, but I’d love to have 120’s for bench at least. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 1, 2022)

Legs

Deadlift 
135 x 6
225 x 6
315 x 2, 2, 2, 2
335 x 1

Leg press
2pps x 8
4pps x 8, 8, 8, 8


Took my oldest daughter with me today. Was the only way I could go. She got bored and I started getting terrible heartburn so I just called it a day. I think my body needs some rest anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Also, meant to add in, I haven’t deadlifted in probably two years. Those felt heavy, but felt good to be doing that movement again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Had a panic attack earlier out of nowhere today and blood pressure shot up to 195/84. Took my BP meds and chilling out a bit before I workout today. Crazy what anxiety from trauma can do to you physically. I had to sit down, felt like I was gonna pass out. Sweating bullets and shaking like I had Parkinson’s. Doing a lot better now but just going to rest for a bit and drink water.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bro. Mental health is the FUCKING worst!  Ease your mind, recollect,  and then if you're up for it, go break a physical sweat. ...you got this!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Bro. Mental health is the FUCKING worst! Ease your mind, recollect, and then if you're up for it, go break a physical sweat. ...you got this!



You already know bro. From what I’ve gathered, it seems that we have been through some similar shit and deal with a lot of similar shit. Much love for you dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I definitely think they hit pretty good on medial delts, anterior delts as well. Awesome on traps. I used to do them with a straight Barbell, but the EZ bar is easier in my wrists. These are one of my favorite lifts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do the same thing! My wrists can't handle straight bar anymore either.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Also, meant to add in, I haven’t deadlifted in probably two years. Those felt heavy, but felt good to be doing that movement again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit looks heavy to me, I've got a long way to go with deads and squats myself


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> -Keep getting really bad lower back pumps lately. Gotta get that under control, they are rough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could they have come from your deads the other day?  Shit jacks me up.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Db shoulder press
> 55 x 12
> 90 x 8, 8, 8, 8


How do you handle getting the dumbbells up with your tendonitis? It hurts to push the db's off my quads. I haven't tried them with my forearm strap yet.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> How do you handle getting the dumbbells up with your tendonitis? It hurts to push the db's off my quads. I haven't tried them with my forearm strap yet.



Bro this tendinitis has been the weirdest shit. I can even do curls now. Pressing doesn’t hurt, chest or shoulders. Dead’s didn’t even hurt. But if I try to do a cable curl or some weird shit, it fucks me up. I can’t explain it. But some days I wake up and it just hurts. So weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Could they have come from your deads the other day? Shit jacks me up.



I just missed my medicine man. I’d I don’t take my rabeprazole, I’m fucked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I just missed my medicine man. I’d I don’t take my rabeprazole, I’m fucked.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That sucks


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro this tendinitis has been the weirdest shit. I can even do curls now. Pressing doesn’t hurt, chest or shoulders. Dead’s didn’t even hurt. But if I try to do a cable curl or some weird shit, it fucks me up. I can’t explain it. But some days I wake up and it just hurts. So weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel your pain, mine has been acting up the past 2 weeks. Probably over use for me, between lifting, bowling league and work. I need to order some BPC157 and hit it for a few weeks. Maybe I will try that voodoo floss people been talking about. Hope yours starts to feel better soon as it really interrupts a good workout.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I feel your pain, mine has been acting up the past 2 weeks. Probably over use for me, between lifting, bowling league and work. I need to order some BPC157 and hit it for a few weeks. Maybe I will try that voodoo floss people been talking about. Hope yours starts to feel better soon as it really interrupts a good workout.



Man I bet bowling causes a lot of it. I’ve never been a competitive bowler but at one time I got obsessed with it after hitting a little over 200. It messed with my elbow bad, especially lifting on top of it. I’ve heard wonders about that voodoo floss. Do you ever lift or bowl with compression sleeves? Thanks man, I hope yours does as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man I bet bowling causes a lot of it. I’ve never been a competitive bowler but at one time I got obsessed with it after hitting a little over 200. It messed with my elbow bad, especially lifting on top of it. I’ve heard wonders about that voodoo floss. Do you ever lift or bowl with compression sleeves? Thanks man, I hope yours does as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started bowling with a Mark Bell compression sleeve last year after having this same issue. I think it has helped but not completely resolved it. I will use one while lifting but I can only take it so long. When the muscles start pumping up the sleeves start to make the arm hurt, probably starts to impede blood flow.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I started bowling with a Mark Bell compression sleeve last year after having this same issue. I think it has helped but not completely resolved it. I will use one while lifting but I can only take it so long. When the muscles start pumping up the sleeves start to make the arm hurt, probably starts to impede blood flow.



Same here man. It’s hard to leave it on the entire time. I usually lift it up often to let my arms have a break. I’ve heard good things about the Mark Bell sleeves. I’m glad they help some. I hope you’re able to get a good handle on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Same here man. It’s hard to leave it on the entire time. I usually lift it up often to let my arms have a break. I’ve heard good things about the Mark Bell sleeves. I’m glad they help some. I hope you’re able to get a good handle on it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. League ends in 3 more weeks and it should start to get better after that.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro this tendinitis has been the weirdest shit. I can even do curls now. Pressing doesn’t hurt, chest or shoulders. Dead’s didn’t even hurt. But if I try to do a cable curl or some weird shit, it fucks me up. I can’t explain it. But some days I wake up and it just hurts. So weird
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tendonitis sucks, got it bad from arm wrestling years ago. Then flared up again low bar squatting. Seem to have under control now and no low bar. Did some batting practice last week tore up the tendons in the elbow, then installing a sub and amp  and crimping pex pipe for a buddy now it's left wrist but I did break that thumb and wonder if rebroke or tendon, its wrist up through thumb and even flexing other fingers hurt.... Odd though benched and JM pressed no pain


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Tendonitis sucks, got it bad from arm wrestling years ago. Then flared up again low bar squatting. Seem to have under control now and no low bar. Did some batting practice last week tore up the tendons in the elbow, then installing a sub and amp and crimping pex pipe for a buddy now it's left wrist but I did break that thumb and wonder if rebroke or tendon, its wrist up through thumb and even flexing other fingers hurt.... Odd though benched and JM pressed no pain



Isn’t it weird that those presses didn’t mess with it? Mines random like that too. And it definitely does suck. I hate the feeling, makes your arm so weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Isn’t it weird that those presses didn’t mess with it? Mines random like that too. And it definitely does suck. I hate the feeling, makes your arm so weak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup no idea can press 250 it can barely pick up a water bottle


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Yup no idea can press 250 it can barely pick up a water bottle



Lmao yes dude. I’m just now able to start curling again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 2, 2022)

Back 

Wide Lat Pull
120 x 10
160 x 10
180 x 8, 8

Nautilus row
180 x 10
230 x 10
245 x 10, 10

Nautilus lat pull
185 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated cable row, neutral grip
140 x 10
160 x 10, 10, 10

Rope face pulls
50 x 10
80 x 10, 10, 10

Back hyper extensions
BW x 10
25lb x 10, 10

Shrug machine
2pps x 15
3pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12


Lady worked out with me again today. Did all the back stuff I did then did her own thing with arms. I love it. Here she is getting some rows in on the nautilus 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao yes dude. I’m just now able to start curling again.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my curls today were horrible.  so weak b/c of the damn tendonitis.  I need those braces you guys have.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> my curls today were horrible. so weak b/c of the damn tendonitis. I need those braces you guys have.



Yeah you do man. They help so much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Chest and triceps 

Flat BB bench 
135 x 15
225 x 10 
275 x 6
300 x 2
315 x 3
335 x 1
345 x 1
275 x 7, 4

Hammer strength press
4pps x 6, 6, 5
3pps x 10, 10, 10

Flat DB flys
50 x 10, 10, 10

Pinch press
25lb plates x 15, 15, 15

High cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12

Mid cable fly
30 x 10, 10, 10

Tricep rope press downs
65 x 15, 15, 15, 12

CGBP
135 x 10, 10
185 x 6, 6, 6

Sitting at 243 BW today. Felt great today. I haven’t went heavy in a long time, so I decided to today. It was nice to have a spotter for that. I usually lift alone and don’t have one. A guy in the gym didn’t mind spotting and I felt good, so I pushed the weight a bit. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Flat BB bench
> 135 x 15
> ...


Some heavy flat bench. I wonder how much my shoulders could take these days


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Some heavy flat bench. I wonder how much my shoulders could take these days



Only one way to find out!! Just be safe brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Only one way to find out!! Just be safe brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll get there.. just slow and steady. No rush.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I'll get there.. just slow and steady. No rush.



Exactly brother. It’s not a sprint


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Exactly brother. It’s not a sprint
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



wish I could feel that way.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 3, 2022)

eazy said:


> wish I could feel that way.


I mean I put everything I've got into every workout. I train that way, but can't just jump up to max. I can't afford another injury, especially after so much progress. Safest way to maximize progress in the shortest term possible. My opinion anyway


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Actually got a full body photo in for once lol. Not too shabby for 5’9 243 but a lot of work to do. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2022)

Here’s some of just my legs and where they are now. Hopefully a few months from now, they look way bigger and leaner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 4, 2022)

Looking solid, that is a good weight for your height. How is your diet. You pushing hard to put on weight?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Looking solid, that is a good weight for your height. How is your diet. You pushing hard to put on weight?



Thanks brother. Not really, around 700 calories above maintenance and some days a little more or less. Wanting to get really strict soon and do a hard cut. I’m just not ready for it yet. Especially mentally. With everything else I have going on, I’m not sure I could handle cutting yet. Really only tracking protein intake right now and just keeping track somewhat, mentally, of other macros. I’ve been having a good amount of carbs about an hour before my workout though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 4, 2022)

That’s awesome, is this heaviest you ever weighed?  I would hold it for a while and use it. You could push some pretty heavy weight with those leverages and put on some good muscle. Pictures do no justice, you have to be a pretty big guy in person  keep at it man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Thewall said:


> That’s awesome, is this heaviest you ever weighed? I would hold it for a while and use it. You could push some pretty heavy weight with those leverages and put on some good muscle. Pictures do no justice, you have to be a pretty big guy in person keep at it man.



I really appreciate that man. People tell me I am, but you know how real body dysmorphia is in this lifestyle, I never see it like they do. That’s a really good point, I didn’t think about that. I probably will. It feels really good right now. Oh and yes, this is the heaviest I’ve ever been. 232 was pretty much the highest I had been before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 4, 2022)

Yeah bro, you are big. I get comments that I’m a big guy and you have almost 50 pounds on me. Standing next to u I’d look skinny. Definitely hold it. I use to yo yo back and forth always ending up at same weight. Hold that new muscle for a while and use it and I believe it will be harder to lose it while cutting down as long as diet is in order.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Yeah bro, you are big. I get comments that I’m a big guy and you have almost 50 pounds on me. Standing next to u I’d look skinny. Definitely hold it. I use to yo yo back and forth always ending up at same weight. Hold that new muscle for a while and use it and I believe it will be harder to lose it while cutting down as long as diet is in order.



I’m glad you mentioned that man, that’s what I’m going to do. And just capitalize on it. Thanks for following along and for the support bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Legs - Focus on Quads

Leg press 
3pps x 10
4pps x 10, 10
5pps x 8, 6, 6, 4
3pps x 10, 10, 10
-Quads are fucking smoked

Seated leg extension
155 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 0

Abductor
70 x 10
90 x 10
130 x 10, 10, 6
110 x 10, 10, 10

Standing calf raise 
180 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12
-I feel like puking

That’s it for today. I felt like destroying myself. It’s been hard for me to leave the gym lately. I have a serious trial date coming up in a few weeks that could put me away for a long time, it’s already ruined my career. Legitimate psychotic ex wife had me arrested two years ago for domestic assault 4th, I beat it and had it dismissed, then she had 6 EPOs on me and alienated my children from me, had all of those dismissed, then I got full custody of my kids last September. Two weeks later, had me arrested on two felony strangulation charges, which is a 5 year max sentence per charge in my state. It ruined my clearance and now my career. And none of it is real. I still have custody of the kids. So to say I’m stressed the fuck out, is an understatement. That’s what has had my BP so jacked up. Thought I’d share. But amazing workout today. Wish me luck in my trial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 4, 2022)

Good luck with the charges man, I hope it works out for you. Sounds like she has a history of false accusations. Maybe they will take that into account?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Good luck with the charges man, I hope it works out for you. Sounds like she has a history of false accusations. Maybe they will take that into account?



Oh yeah she does, and it’s all on record. Even all the dates not matching up, her stories not matching up, etc. the judge literally said she is the boy who cried wolf. It all should go in my favor, but you never know. Prosecutors are like sales, all about numbers. They want convictions. Just hoping that good and truth will prevail. I appreciate it brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> serious trial date coming up in a few weeks that could put me away for a long time


sorry to read this.

you felt it when I said there is no tomorrow.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

eazy said:


> sorry to read this.
> 
> you felt it when I said there is no tomorrow.



Thanks brother, you know it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs - Focus on Quads
> 
> Leg press
> 3pps x 10
> ...


Damn  brother,  best of luck. You have proven them wrong before, you just need to do it again.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 4, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs - Focus on Quads
> 
> Leg press
> 3pps x 10
> ...


God damn dude. I'm sorry to hear this shit. No wonder you're putting on the lbs. Just in case. I did the same thing but got fat as fuck after an injury instead. 

People are crazy and after being married to two of them I get why you might be the way you are. Stay focused and positive my man. Keep doing the right thing by your kids. You got this. Prayers in your direction my friend.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Stickler said:


> God damn dude. I'm sorry to hear this shit. No wonder you're putting on the lbs. Just in case. I did the same thing but got fat as fuck after an injury instead.
> 
> People are crazy and after being married to two of them I get why you might be the way you are. Stay focused and positive my man. Keep doing the right thing by your kids. You got this. Prayers in your direction my friend.



I appreciate that more than you know brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 4, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Damn brother, best of luck. You have proven them wrong before, you just need to do it again.



Thanks bro, that’s definitely the plan. Hoping all of that will help. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 5, 2022)

Damn man. That is some serious shit. Best of luck with the trial. Hopefully the court sees through her bullshit  and does the right thing. Especially for your kids. People are crazy man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Damn man. That is some serious shit. Best of luck with the trial. Hopefully the court sees through her bullshit and does the right thing. Especially for your kids. People are crazy man.



Hell yeah it is. It blows my mind man. I really hope so. They have so far, hopefully they continue to. I appreciate you brother.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 5, 2022)

Wow man. Sorry about all this. Hopefully it all works out. I am at a loss of words.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Wow man. Sorry about all this. Hopefully it all works out. I am at a loss of words.



Thanks brother, me too. It still blows my mind every day that it’s real. I’ve never had any legal issues my entire life. And definitely never beat or strangled a woman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Shoulders 

OHP 
135 x 8
155 x 6
185 x 4
205 x 2

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press -Volume
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 12, 12, 12

Shrug machine
3pps x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Straight bar curls
Bar + 50 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

EZ bar upright rows
80 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Standing anterior delt raise, machine
60 x 12, 10
50 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Standing anterior delt raise, machine
50 x 10
70 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Rear delt cable cross fly
20 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

I can’t get myself to stop or leave but it feels amazing and it’s keeping my mind in a decent place for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> OHP
> 135 x 8
> ...


Getting heavy on those overhead presses.  Have you hit 225 before?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Getting heavy on those overhead presses. Have you hit 225 before?



I can’t remember if I have before standing or not bro. I’ve gotten 235 seated. That was years ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex (Aug 5, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve had a log running for quite a few years on another board and decided I’m going to start one here as well. I’ve really been impressed with the logs on UG and the feedback between members. It’s good shit. For now I’m just gonna post my first entry from this week when I got back from vacation that I have on the other board, and then continue from there.
> 
> Currently I’m 5’9 sitting between 225-230. I’ll post a recent pic of this week to show where I am currently at with my composition.
> 
> ...


Who puts a sink right there? I've never seen it done like that, at the junction of two pieces of countertop.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2022)

Dex said:


> Who puts a sink right there? I've never seen it done like that, at the junction of two pieces of countertop.



Hahahaha I never noticed bro. No shit though. That’s at my gym. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Took a rest day today. Spent the day with my lady, getting a pedicure with her right now. Never done it and my hobbit feet could use it. Alone time with her is rare, we have 6 kids lol. Heading to see Mark Normand’s comedy show tonight after dinner. A much needed break. Hope everyone has a good weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> 6 kids


your favorite time of year

clothes, supplies, and shoes

any of them in sports?  prayers lol


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

eazy said:


> your favorite time of year
> 
> clothes, supplies, and shoes
> 
> any of them in sports? prayers lol



Lmao thanks brother. Two in gymnastics, and one plays soccer. My son will start baseball next year. 5 girls and 1 boy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

Pic for proof


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Aug 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Took a rest day today. Spent the day with my lady, getting a pedicure with her right now. Never done it and my hobbit feet could use it. Alone time with her is rare, we have 6 kids lol. Heading to see Mark Normand’s comedy show tonight after dinner. A much needed break. Hope everyone has a good weekend.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous about seeing Normand. Let us know how it is


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 6, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Jealous about seeing Normand. Let us know how it is



Will do bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Had a great time last night and enjoyed the rest day with my lady. Mark Normand was fucking hilarious. We didn’t stop laughing all night. Felt good to get back in the gym after a day off. 

Little mix today

Flat BB bench 
135 x 15
205 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 4
300 x 3
315 x 4

Wide Lat pull down
140 x 8
180 x 8, 8, 8

Neutral, narrow grip, Lat pull down
120 x 8
140 x 8, 8, 8

Hammer Strength supinated high row
2pps x 8, 8, 8

Nautilus neutral grip row
200 x 8
230 x 8
245 x 8, 8

Hammer Strength Seated row, isolated, neutral grip
3pps x 8
4pps x 6, 8

Wide Lat press downs
50 x 12
70 x 10, 10, 10

Hammer Strength Shrugs
3pps x 10
4pps x 8, 7

Seated DB curl 
30 x 10
40 x 8, 8, 8

Standing alternating DB curls
50 x 6, 6

Hammer strength preacher curl machine 
45 x 10
70 x 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Had a great time last night and enjoyed the rest day with my lady. Mark Normand was fucking hilarious. We didn’t stop laughing all night. Felt good to get back in the gym after a day off. 

Little mix today

Flat BB bench 
135 x 15
205 x 8
225 x 8
275 x 4
300 x 3
315 x 4

Wide Lat pull down
140 x 8
180 x 8, 8, 8

Neutral, narrow grip, Lat pull down
120 x 8
140 x 8, 8, 8

Hammer Strength supinated high row
2pps x 8, 8, 8

Nautilus neutral grip row
200 x 8
230 x 8
245 x 8, 8

Hammer Strength Seated row, isolated, neutral grip
3pps x 8
4pps x 6, 8

Wide Lat press downs
50 x 12
70 x 10, 10, 10

Hammer Strength Shrugs
3pps x 10
4pps x 8, 7

Seated DB curl 
30 x 10
40 x 8, 8, 8

Standing alternating DB curls
50 x 6, 6

Hammer strength preacher curl machine 
45 x 10
70 x 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Had a great time last night and enjoyed the rest day with my lady. Mark Normand was fucking hilarious. We didn’t stop laughing all night. Felt good to get back in the gym after a day off.
> 
> Little mix today
> 
> ...


Looks like a fun day actually!  And how about 

Hammer Strength Seated row, isolated, neutral grip 4pps x 6, 8

Nice!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Looks like a fun day actually! And how about
> 
> Hammer Strength Seated row, isolated, neutral grip 4pps x 6, 8
> 
> Nice!



Thanks man, those were rough. Idk how I get more the second set. I was kinda upset about that. Felt like I left some in the tank on the first set and shouldn’t have. It was a good workout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks man, those were rough. Idk how I get more the second set. I was kinda upset about that. Felt like I left some in the tank on the first set and shouldn’t have. It was a good workout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Them and  t-bar rows are some of my favorite. Even on a weak day


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Them and t-bar rows are some of my favorite. Even on a weak day



Yeah I love the T bar rows


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

I just got all caught up ,, holy fuck man. Good luck on all that bullshit and nonsense. 

An nice fucking work !!

PS* saw the full body pic holy shit you do got legs !! but why you wearing the ol ladys sneakers ?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> I just got all caught up ,, holy fuck man. Good luck on all that bullshit and nonsense.
> 
> An nice fucking work !!
> 
> PS* saw the full body pic holy shit you do got legs !! but why you wearing the ol ladys sneakers ?



Thanks brother, I appreciate it. It should all get dismissed but man you never know with the justice system. 

Lmaooo  hating on my shoe game! I appreciate the kind words about my work and physique brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother, I appreciate it. It should all get dismissed but man you never know with the justice system.
> 
> Lmaooo  hating on my shoe game! I appreciate the kind words about my work and physique brother.
> 
> ...


Hey at least you got shoe game haahaaha

 I got one pair of sneakers , one pair of boots and one pair of old fucked up sneakers that are like my slippers for lettting the dogs out and lifting ... I don't normally wear shoes unless I have to.

 Personally I think shoes are just a fad like them fancy moving pictures.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 7, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hey at least you got shoe game haahaaha
> 
> I got one pair of sneakers , one pair of boots and one pair of old fucked up sneakers that are like my slippers for lettting the dogs out and lifting ... I don't normally wear shoes unless I have to.
> 
> Personally I think shoes are just a fad like them fancy moving pictures.



Lmao. I love shoes. My feet actually hurt more without them, it’s weird. I wear inserts in them. If I’m sitting down I’m good, but if I’m standing or moving I prefer shoes. Unless I’m in grass I love barefoot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother, me too. It still blows my mind every day that it’s real. I’ve never had any legal issues my entire life. And definitely never beat or strangled a woman.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Guilty until proven innocent.  Any chance you could get your clearance restored?  I had an ex-girlfriend file a false police report for harassment, claiming I came on her property and made "distracting noises" in the dark on her porch.  No clue what the fuck that even meant, but it was surreal every step of the way, because I kept thinking "surely this will just get dropped?"  Nope.  I had proof of my whereabouts.  I even had installed a security camera on her porch when we were together, so I asked them to show me the evidence.  They didn't want my proof and would never even respond regarding having any actual footage.  My attorney was terrible.  To this day, I think he knew her family and did not tell me.  Hell, I think even the DA knew her family.  I was put in a situation where I had to accept a pretrial diversion or have a jury trial in Circuit... over harassing noises in the dark!  It was such a trivial matter... utterly insane.  Were the courts really going to waste time on this?  If she had managed to gaslight that many, then I couldn't take the risk she couldn't gaslight a jury.  Unreal.

I often think her intent was to also make trouble for my career.  She was always jealous for some reason, even though I kept encouraging her to take her LSAT and pursue law.  If I had anything on my record, the majority would not hire me.  Thankfully, the expungement went through, and I'm good on that account, but holy shit, your case is orders of magnitude more serious... and you have kids.  I also never had any legal issue ever in my life until her.  Terrible people.  The stress and burden on you has to be unbearable.  It would eat me alive if I lost my livelihood over nothing but a petty-ass lie.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Guilty until proven innocent. Any chance you could get your clearance restored? I had an ex-girlfriend file a false police report for harassment, claiming I came on her property and made "distracting noises" in the dark on her porch. No clue what the fuck that even meant, but it was surreal every step of the way, because I kept thinking "surely this will just get dropped?" Nope. I had proof of my whereabouts. I even had installed a security camera on her porch when we were together, so I asked them to show me the evidence. They didn't want my proof and would never even respond regarding having any actual footage. My attorney was terrible. To this day, I think he knew her family and did not tell me. Hell, I think even the DA knew her family. I was put in a situation where I had to accept a pretrial diversion or have a jury trial in Circuit... over harassing noises in the dark! It was such a trivial matter... utterly insane. Were the courts really going to waste time on this? If she had managed to gaslight that many, then I couldn't take the risk she couldn't gaslight a jury. Unreal.
> 
> I often think her intent was to also make trouble for my career. She was always jealous for some reason, even though I kept encouraging her to take her LSAT and pursue law. If I had anything on my record, the majority would not hire me. Thankfully, the expungement went through, and I'm good on that account, but holy shit, your case is orders of magnitude more serious... and you have kids. I also never had any legal issue ever in my life until her. Terrible people. The stress and burden on you has to be unbearable. It would eat me alive if I lost my livelihood over nothing but a petty-ass lie.



Dude 100%, all of that. Every bit of it. Sociopathic narcissists man. As for now my clearance is good, but I lost an additional clearance I need to perform the current job I have and I’m going to be recommended not to retain. So in a work round way, going out the door will still be good, but still losing my career. After 15 years man. It’s all so crazy. I have tons of videos showing up to my house acting nuts on drugs and drunk while she had an EPO on me etc, I mean so much shit. I can literally fool everything she alleges against me. But your absolutely guilty until proven innocent. I’m in the best place of my life with an amazing girl, she’s independent and seriously an Angel. She’s a surgeon so she don’t give a shit about money and all the dumb shit, just me. Have custody of the kids and she only has supervised visits with them 12 hours a week, but I’m the monster lol. I’ve never had any legs trouble or arrests until her either. I still can’t believe it’s my reality often. Just praying like hell that righteousness prevails brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Dude 100%, all of that. Every bit of it. Sociopathic narcissists man. As for now my clearance is good, but I lost an additional clearance I need to perform the current job I have and I’m going to be recommended not to retain. So in a work round way, going out the door will still be good, but still losing my career. After 15 years man. It’s all so crazy. I have tons of videos showing up to my house acting nuts on drugs and drunk while she had an EPO on me etc, I mean so much shit. I can literally fool everything she alleges against me. But your absolutely guilty until proven innocent. I’m in the best place of my life with an amazing girl, she’s independent and seriously an Angel. She’s a surgeon so she don’t give a shit about money and all the dumb shit, just me. Have custody of the kids and she only has supervised visits with them 12 hours a week, but I’m the monster lol. I’ve never had any legs trouble or arrests until her either. I still can’t believe it’s my reality often. Just praying like hell that righteousness prevails brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I hope you have a good attorney.  Mine was so bad I thought about filing with the BPR.  That trial date just hangs over everything.  I'd be going along not thinking about it and bam, just get pissed off all over again.  I'd think "how the hell can this actually be happening?"  I swear she had someone coaching her... like someone in the police or court system telling her exactly what to do.  This was a small, backwoods city... shit would have never flown further out.  It's over now thankfully, but I was forced to use that "once in a lifetime" pretrial diversion you get.  Didn't even know about any of this stuff before her.  Some things I would have rather stayed ignorant.

Good luck, man.  I hope the court system sees through all of her bullshit.  It's not fair at all.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I hope you have a good attorney. Mine was so bad I thought about filing with the BPR. That trial date just hangs over everything. I'd be going along not thinking about it and bam, just get pissed off all over again. I'd think "how the hell can this actually be happening?" I swear she had someone coaching her or had someone in the police or court system telling her exactly what to do. This was a small, backwoods city... shit would have never flown further out. It's over now thankfully, but I was forced to use that "once in a lifetime" pretrial diversion you get. Didn't even know about any of this stuff before her. Some things I would have rather stayed ignorant.



Mine has been really good so far. Had everything dismissed entirely up to now. Something is supposed to be in the works now between the attorneys and prosecutor. Dude same shit happens to me. It fucks with me so bad. I’ll be having the day of my life, so happy and then get a panic attack out of nowhere. Man I’ve had to start BP meds and al kinds of other shit since all of this. The trial is the 15th of this month, hoping I hear from my attorney tomorrow about something being worked out before trial date. I’m hoping like hell. I don’t deserve even the possibility of this shit. 10 years is max sentence that I’ll face. It has had me so angry for two years now since all of this started. My BP has gotten up to 207/110 this year from it. I was like I’m gonna fucking die, so got my doc to put me on meds. It’s been a living nightmare, and still is. She’s evil man, completely malicious. Doesn’t even think about the kids through all this, just wants to ruin me. I’ve hoped for so long that she would overdose. And I’d never think that about anyone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 8, 2022)

Charges should just be dropped.  All I can do is just shake my head in disbelief and think this shit must happen all of the time.  And sounds like it's had very real consequences to your health.  You just want to be done, be allowed to move on... and left the fuck alone.  I'll be watching for a positive update.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Charges should just be dropped. All I can do is just shake my head in disbelief and think this shit must happen all of the time. And sounds like it's had very real consequences to your health. You just want to be done, be allowed to move on... and left the fuck alone. I'll be watching for a positive update.



You already know brother. It’s the most ridiculous shit I’ve ever experienced. I appreciate the convo and support. I hope I bring back something very positive. I’ll take all the good vibes, prayers, etc. whatever anyone does. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Trying to build up some motivation to get moving and into the gym today. I’m mentally just gone, worrying about the trial Monday. It’s taken all of my physical energy from me. On top of it, I’ve literally been pissing out my ass the past two days for what seems like every 15-30 mins. Idk if it’s from the stress or what. Today was supposed to be a leg day, but no way I’m gonna be able to hit legs like that. I’ll get it together and get in there for something soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Actually got a full body photo in for once lol. Not too shabby for 5’9 243 but a lot of work to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to need that without clothing for science


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Trying to build up some motivation to get moving and into the gym today. I’m mentally just gone, worrying about the trial Monday. It’s taken all of my physical energy from me. On top of it, I’ve literally been pissing out my ass the past two days for what seems like every 15-30 mins. Idk if it’s from the stress or what. Today was supposed to be a leg day, but no way I’m gonna be able to hit legs like that. I’ll get it together and get in there for something soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry you're feeling like this today.

hope your Monday gets better.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

I don’t know if it was the CPAP I finally slept with last night or just anger, but I can’t wait to post todays workout in a few. Really pushed myself today and have surprised myself. Hit a few PR’s so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Shoulders 

OHP 
135 x 8
185 x 4
205 x 2
225 x 1 (PR) 
235 x 1 (PR) 
250 x failed 

Seated DB shoulder press
50 x 10
90 x 8
95 x 6 (PR)
100 x 6 (PR)

Anterior delt DB raise
30 x 10
40 x 10, 10

Took a break for about 15 mins. Was about to puke and getting light headed. Gathered myself and drank some water. 

Rear delt flys on pec dec
100 x 12
115 x 10, 10

Medial delt raise machine 
60 x 10

Tendinitis started flaring up in both elbows, so I called it a day. Felt really strong or just really stubborn, maybe both today. It felt great though and I didn’t shit my pants so that’s good. Happy about the PR’s. Cowboy I think it was, had me wondering if I could get 225 so I just went for it then went on. I’m glad I got in there today. I really didn’t want to move at all today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> 235 x 1 (PR)


Pr city in here.

Bodyweight ohp around the corner.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

eazy said:


> Pr city in here.
> 
> Bodyweight ohp around the corner.



Thanks brother. It felt good. I haven’t really
Went for a PR with weight in a long time. Just in a whole different mental place. I appreciate your support bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice OHP's and shoulder press! Make me look like a 10 year old lol.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice OHP's and shoulder press! Make me look like a 10 year old lol.



Lmao thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 8, 2022)

Nice work man !!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 8, 2022)

Yano said:


> Nice work man !!



Thanks brother Yan! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Trying to build up some motivation to get moving and into the gym today. I’m mentally just gone, worrying about the trial Monday. It’s taken all of my physical energy from me. On top of it, I’ve literally been pissing out my ass the past two days for what seems like every 15-30 mins. Idk if it’s from the stress or what. Today was supposed to be a leg day, but no way I’m gonna be able to hit legs like that. I’ll get it together and get in there for something soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might want to just consider trying to relax and hanging w/ your family.  I think it was smart not to try and "squat" today or you would have probably had a blowout.

If you need anything just shoot me message man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You might want to just consider trying to relax and hanging w/ your family. I think it was smart not to try and "squat" today or you would have probably had a blowout.
> 
> If you need anything just shoot me message man.



Thanks brother, I definitely will. That’s what I’m doing now and in the evenings. During the days right now I’ve gotta get after it. Work is kinda in purgatory so not much to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 9, 2022)

Nice press. 250 around the corner. Congrats on the pr


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Nice press. 250 around the corner. Congrats on the pr



Thanks man, hopefully so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

My weight this morning is 228. This stomach shit has been rough. Literally in the bathroom all day. I guess I’m gonna go ahead and start a cut from here lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My weight this morning is 228. This stomach shit has been rough. Literally in the bathroom all day. I guess I’m gonna go ahead and start a cut from here lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way to adapt!  Sorry to here about it man.  Your nerves gotta be a bit wrecked.  Prayers out for ya brother.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 9, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Way to adapt! Sorry to here about it man. Your nerves gotta be a bit wrecked. Prayers out for ya brother.



They are brother. Thanks, I appreciate you dude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Down to 224 this morning. Feel like I’m melting away. Tried eating some chicken and a salad yesterday and threw it up about 30 mins later. I can’t keep in enough fluid to keep up with what I’m putting out. Hopefully this shit clears soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Down to 224 this morning. Feel like I’m melting away. Tried eating some chicken and a salad yesterday and threw it up about 30 mins later. I can’t keep in enough fluid to keep up with what I’m putting out. Hopefully this shit clears soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Down to 224 this morning. Feel like I’m melting away. Tried eating some chicken and a salad yesterday and threw it up about 30 mins later. I can’t keep in enough fluid to keep up with what I’m putting out. Hopefully this shit clears soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You get a bug or is this all stress related?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You get a bug or is this all stress related?



Thanks Butch and Stick. Man I really don’t know honestly. Maybe a mix of both. Usually food poisoning or a stomach bug doesn’t last this long. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Alright fellas, I’d like your input. My current charges I’m facing are two counts of strangulation, that are complete bullshit and would very likely win my case. However, if I were to lose its 10 years in prison here. So they offered me a plea deal of a misdemeanor wanton endangerment, two years probation without reporting and no jail time. Working on getting that changed to harassment. I don’t want to take any deal at all, because I’m innocent, but we all know how fucked up the system is and 10 years is hefty. And it’s up to a jury. I could get a diversion, but then that means I plead guilty to the felony charges and then it’s diverted and dismissed sooner. This bitch is bat shit crazy and I have no idea what I should do. What are your thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Alright fellas, I’d like your input. My current charges I’m facing are two counts of strangulation, that are complete bullshit and would very likely win my case. However, if I were to lose its 10 years in prison here. So they offered me a plea deal of a misdemeanor wanton endangerment, two years probation without reporting and no jail time. Working on getting that changed to harassment. I don’t want to take any deal at all, because I’m innocent, but we all know how fucked up the system is and 10 years is hefty. And it’s up to a jury. I could get a diversion, but then that means I plead guilty to the felony charges and then it’s diverted and dismissed sooner. This bitch is bat shit crazy and I have no idea what I should do. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn bro this gave me fucking anxiety just reading .. I have historically bad luck in court so any suggestion from me would probably be just bad in this case lol fuck me. 

You have a real lawyer or you got a p.d. ? I would trust the opinion of a good real lawyer  but not a public defender all them little cock suckers wanna switch sides and be the DA when they grow up and will fuck any one over they can

Fuck I wish I had some smart good shit to say here I really wish I did.

Is  there any one at all that can offer up evidence or proof shes lying that is on your side ? like she laughed about it with a relative or one of her friends or some shit ? ,, thats about the only thing I can think of that would get you out of this .. you need a solid concrete witness to her coming clean thats not heresay from a third party.


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Alright fellas, I’d like your input. My current charges I’m facing are two counts of strangulation, that are complete bullshit and would very likely win my case. However, if I were to lose its 10 years in prison here. So they offered me a plea deal of a misdemeanor wanton endangerment, two years probation without reporting and no jail time. Working on getting that changed to harassment. I don’t want to take any deal at all, because I’m innocent, but we all know how fucked up the system is and 10 years is hefty. And it’s up to a jury. I could get a diversion, but then that means I plead guilty to the felony charges and then it’s diverted and dismissed sooner. This bitch is bat shit crazy and I have no idea what I should do. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont have much to offer. I had a charge back in the day, I was innocent as well. My lawyer said its 50/50 with the judge talk a deal and have a minimum misdemeanor sentence.... it sticks with you so I question if I made tbe right choice. 

Now mine was minor and would not have resulted in a lengthy jail sentence but still there is something about fighting for whats right and ones innocence ... tough spot brother


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Yano said:


> Damn bro this gave me fucking anxiety just reading .. I have historically bad luck in court so any suggestion from me would probably be just bad in this case lol fuck me.
> 
> You have a real lawyer or you got a p.d. ? I would trust the opinion of a good real lawyer but not a public defender all them little cock suckers wanna switch sides and be the DA when they grow up and will fuck any one over they can
> 
> ...



Man I have so much shit against her. I know I’d win, but it’s scary when 10 years are on the table bro. Yeah I have a good private attorney. That’s where all my money has went the past two years mostly. He’s been great so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> I dont have much to offer. I had a charge back in the day, I was innocent as well. My lawyer said its 50/50 with the judge talk a deal and have a minimum misdemeanor sentence.... it sticks with you so I question if I made tbe right choice.
> 
> Now mine was minor and would not have resulted in a lengthy jail sentence but still there is something about fighting for whats right and ones innocence ... tough spot brother



I feel that way too. I want to take it to trial but fuck, if something is setup, or who knows what, it’s prison time. I have full custody of my kids now. I’d lose everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 10, 2022)

Do what it takes to stay out of prison


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Do what it takes to stay out of prison



That’s what I’m thinking too man. And be here for my kids. Their mom will always fuck up, she’ll prob get another dui or OD or who knows what. So counting on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s what I’m thinking too man. And be here for my kids. Their mom will always fuck up, she’ll prob get another dui or OD or who knows what. So counting on that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah so you in prison and her having one of those things happen would be horrible for the kids.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yeah so you in prison and her having one of those things happen would be horrible for the kids.



No doubt. Even her having the kids is horrible. Hoping to get the plea deal to harassment, probation with no reporting, no jail time. And get a civil restraining order that we have no contact for two years because she always causes chaos and tries to make situations out of nothing and call the cops, especially at exchanges. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> No doubt. Even her having the kids is horrible. Hoping to get the plea deal to harassment, probation with no reporting, no jail time. And get a civil restraining order that we have no contact for two years because she always causes chaos and tries to make situations out of nothing and call the cops, especially at exchanges.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You gave her good dick, didn’t you?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

PZT said:


> You gave her good dick, didn’t you?



I always do. I gotta be more average. That’s how
I landed a surgeon lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 10, 2022)

What does your attorney think. I wouldn’t fuck with 10 years unless he is completely confident he can win.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

Thewall said:


> What does your attorney think. I wouldn’t fuck with 10 years unless he is completely confident he can win.



He’s very confident but he knows how the court system is and how much they love to convict domestic violence, especially strangulation since it was changed to a felony a few years ago. He said he’s confident but it’s my ass on the line not his, and he’s seen shit go the other way no matter how good of a defense you have. He sounds like he’s leaning towards the misdemeanor and no jail time with probation and stay far away from her and let her fuck up again. Hopefully I’m able to medically retire before my contract ends and get a high percentage on my VA claim, which I should. But we will see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 10, 2022)

I feel like with them coming back with such serious charges dropped to a misdemeanor tells me they know they don't really have a case.  *However*, this puts you in the same situation I was in, albeit mine was far, far less stressful.  It's total horse cock, being forced to essentially admit to something you did not do.  I don't really have family, but even in my situation went with the sure thing.  After six months, I applied to have it expunged (I took pretrial diversion), and it's gone off my record now.  I actually just checked up on that last week, and it came back clean from my state's BI.

My feeling is with your kids and having this newer, solid, non-toxic relationship, it's worth swallowing the bullshit.  Good luck, man.  This shit makes me anxious all over again.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I feel like with them coming back with such serious charges dropped to a misdemeanor tells me they know they don't really have a case. *However*, this puts you in the same situation I was in, albeit mine was far, far less stressful. It's total horse cock, being forced to essentially admit to something you did not do. I don't really have family, but even in my situation went with the sure thing. After six months, I applied to have it expunged (I took pretrial diversion), and it's gone off my record now. I actually just checked up on that last week, and it came back clean from my state's BI.
> 
> My feeling is with your kids and having this newer, solid, non-toxic relationship, it's worth swallowing the bullshit. Good luck, man. This shit makes me anxious all over again.



Bro you already know. It’s so fucked up how much they can ruin your life and force a hand on you that you shouldn’t accept. That’s my exact feelings as well. They know we would win but they know I’m scared to death to somehow get convicted. It’s up to a jury, not what’s real and isn’t or right or wrong. I just picked the kids up today. It was one of her days to have them a few hours supervised, and her parents always meet me. Today she rode with her mom and knows if I have any contact with her I go to jail because of my last bond conditions. So I called my attorney and let him know. I told him earlier she’s gonna start trying shit and voila, here she is pushing the envelope after a plea deal was discussed today. Complete sociopathic narcissist man. Hoping I end up with sole custody long term and don’t have to deal with her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 10, 2022)

I wanted to fight with everything I had.  It's a complete offense to be accused of something I did not do... and then be put in a situation where I have no choice but to act like I did.  I was terrified the entire time, and court dates are set so far out now with case load (at least here) that it just hangs over you.  I hope my ex got what she wanted.  She perjured herself like yours.  I'd like there will be some karmic return, but I've seen it too much where nothing ever happens.  If you do take the deal, it'll make this weekend a fuckload less stressful, and then after court, you can start moving on.... again.  I hope you have your house covered in security cameras.  Your ex is likely never going to be finished by her own choice.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> I wanted to fight with everything I had. It's a complete offense to be accused of something I did not do... and then be put in a situation where I have no choice but to act like I did. I was terrified the entire time, and court dates are set so far out now with case load (at least here) that it just hangs over you. I hope my ex got what she wanted. She perjured herself like yours. I'd like there will be some karmic return, but I've seen it too much where nothing ever happens. If you do take the deal, it'll make this weekend a fuckload less stressful, and then after court, you can start moving on.... again. I hope you have your house covered in security cameras. Your ex is likely never going to be finished by her own choice.



You’ve nailed it the whole time. It’s made me so fucking hyper vigilant to cops and everything. Yeah I’ve put up cameras. She stopped showing up to my house after that, even though she’d show up while she had EPOs against me. Bro it’s insane. You’re right man, I’m most likely taking that deal but going to try to counter it a few times before Monday. She doesn’t want a third party involved for exchanges and wants to be able to communicate with me, so if I take this deal and get the restraining order she won’t be able to and her parents are tired of being involved. So maybe it will make her come to even better terms. Like dropping probation or dismissing entirely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh hell no to any situation where the two of you are alone at any time.  Wow.  Sorry her parents are tired of dealing with it, but that's between them.

By the way, make sure your car is covered with dashcams, too.. front and back.  You can't trust she won't try and engineer something.  You need to be recording at all times.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 10, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Oh hell no to any situation where the two of you are alone at any time. Wow. Sorry her parents are tired of dealing with it, but that's between them.



Her parents are just as bad. Yeah man or me alone with her and someone that could be a witness for her. I’m gonna have to just always have someone with me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> My feeling is with your kids and having this newer, solid, non-toxic relationship, it's worth swallowing the bullshit.  Good luck, man.  This shit makes me anxious all over again.


I firmly agree. If you can get a non felony charge (and if somehow possible a non violent charge), be there for your kids, and not lose this gem of a woman. 

I'd take it. I got 2 yrs unsupervised probation and diverted from a min of 1-6 months but they were going for 5 yrs!

Not to mention if you can get it expunged, then no one is the wiser. Fuck ego, don't lose the good things you have. Take some bullshit work until you get it expunged, and make sure you avoid the ex like the plague. Plus, if this surgeon of yours is supportive and understanding,  then if there's a little financial burden,  you can get through it. 

It's a lot easier to take a few steps back and move forward then emotionally, financially,  and physically lose everything  and try to recoup lost relationships with your kids, finding someone equally supportive,  having a felony on your record, and not to mention having a violent charge against a woman will make prison time more challenging. It won't be pleasant. 

Fuck all that mess. Stay outside the bars/walls and rebuild properly. Plus,  if you own firearms you can't be a felon.

My .02


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> I firmly agree. If you can get a non felony charge (and if somehow possible a non violent charge), be there for your kids, and not lose this gem of a woman.
> 
> I'd take it. I got 2 yrs unsupervised probation and diverted from a min of 1-6 months but they were going for 5 yrs!
> 
> ...



Yeah man that’s most likely what I’m going to do. I’m gonna push back a little on the probation piece and try to work that down somehow. That just puts me on her leash basically for two years where she will try everything under the sun to get me arrested. Gonna talk to my attorney more tomorrow and find out. But if it comes to having the probation too, I’m gonna live in a bubble and wear a fucking body cam. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah man that’s most likely what I’m going to do. I’m gonna push back a little on the probation piece and try to work that down somehow. That just puts me on her leash basically for two years where she will try everything under the sun to get me arrested. Gonna talk to my attorney more tomorrow and find out. But if it comes to having the probation too, I’m gonna live in a bubble and wear a fucking body cam.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God damn right. Be free my man, nothing wrong with a challenge as a free man vs the challenge of everything else involving a long prison time. 

Time with your kids are Irreplaceable. Period.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 11, 2022)

Stickler said:


> God damn right. Be free my man, nothing wrong with a challenge as a free man vs the challenge of everything else involving a long prison time.
> 
> Time with your kids are Irreplaceable. Period.



Amen brother, nothing beats that or can get it back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Court date was moved to today ladies and gents. Changed to a status hearing instead of trial. Sounds like a deal is coming through. Wish me luck 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 12, 2022)

Positive thoughts for you my man!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Positive thoughts for you my man!



Thanks Brotha Butch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Alright fellas, I’d like your input. My current charges I’m facing are two counts of strangulation, that are complete bullshit and would very likely win my case. However, if I were to lose its 10 years in prison here. So they offered me a plea deal of a misdemeanor wanton endangerment, two years probation without reporting and no jail time. Working on getting that changed to harassment. I don’t want to take any deal at all, because I’m innocent, but we all know how fucked up the system is and 10 years is hefty. And it’s up to a jury. I could get a diversion, but then that means I plead guilty to the felony charges and then it’s diverted and dismissed sooner. This bitch is bat shit crazy and I have no idea what I should do. What are your thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve plead out and I’ve gone to trial, if you go to trial you better hope you have a bullet proof case because the jury looks at you like your guilty before the opening statements


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’ve plead out and I’ve gone to trial, if you go to trial you better hope you have a bullet proof case because the jury looks at you like your guilty before the opening statements



I know it man. That’s what I’ve been worried about. Mine is bullet proof besides verbal abuse. I’m most likely taking the plea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

Good luck bro!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Good luck bro!!



Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 12, 2022)

Good luck..


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Good luck..



Appreciate it Cowboy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

It will all be ok just keep your wits and try to keep the anxiety monster at bay. 

St Margaret and St Nicholas got you on this one. I just got off the "phone" to both of them. I believe you are a good man in a  terrible position no one deserves to be wrongly accused.

God Bless , let us know how it goes when you are able to.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> It will all be ok just keep your wits and try to keep the anxiety monster at bay.
> 
> St Margaret and St Nicholas got you on this one. I just got off the "phone" to both of them. I believe you are a good man in a terrible position no one deserves to be wrongly accused.
> 
> God Bless , let us know how it goes when you are able to.



Thanks brother, I appreciate it more than you know. I’ll believe it. I know St. Michael has had my back a few times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother, I appreciate it more than you know. I’ll believe it. I know St. Michael has had my back a few times.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I went right to both Patron St's of the wrongly accused , I figure thats gota be the right office door to knock on.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> I went right to both Patron St's of the wrongly accused , I figure thats gota be the right office door to knock on.



You know it is brother. You nailed it. I always appreciate your support and the broadness of your intelligence and knowledge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 12, 2022)

Whoa, I'm late.  This came on fast.  Good luck and looking forward to some positive news.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Moved to the 26, trial was canceled. Her attorney told the judge he’s gonna offer me a misdemeanor so now he can’t go back on that. My crazy ex wouldn’t respond to agree to harassment so we had to move it. So it’s either gonna be harassment or wanton endangerment 2nd degree so both a misdemeanor. But pulling for harassment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 12, 2022)

Good luck, bro!! You got this!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Good luck, bro!! You got this!



Thanks brotha Slab. Always appreciate hate your support and encouragement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 12, 2022)

Good news, but shit just drags on and on.  Of course she didn't respond.

But hey, I should be more supportive here.  So all of that garbage about assault and potential 10-year prison is gone, right?  You got this.  What you're looking at now is just an annoyance.

I managed to not need any background checks during my pretrial diversion, and now it's been expunged.  I even managed to get approved for Global Entry, and I straight up told them about it on the application.  My ex didn't accomplish anything she wanted, aside from stressing me the fuck out and costing me money.  She wanted to hit my livelihood.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Good news, but shit just drags on and on. Of course she didn't respond.
> 
> But hey, I should be more supportive here. So all of that garbage about assault and potential 10-year prison is gone, right? You got this. What you're looking at now is just an annoyance.
> 
> I managed to not need any background checks during my pretrial diversion, and now it's been expunged. I even managed to get approved for Global Entry, and I straight up told them about it on the application. My ex didn't accomplish anything she wanted, aside from stressing me the fuck out and costing me money. She wanted to hit my livelihood.



Yeah man, now that the attorney told the judge he was offering me a misdemeanor it can’t go back to the strangulation charges or anything above misdemeanor. No doubt brother. Ready for it all to be over completely, but taking the small victories for now. I think I’ll be fine with the harassment on my background especially with the networking I have. All they care about is hurting your livelihood and ruining you. It’s mind blowing, and for no reason. Just scorned ass sociopathic women. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Moved to the 26, trial was canceled. Her attorney told the judge he’s gonna offer me a misdemeanor so now he can’t go back on that. My crazy ex wouldn’t respond to agree to harassment so we had to move it. So it’s either gonna be harassment or wanton endangerment 2nd degree so both a misdemeanor. But pulling for harassment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on still being a free man!  I know the extra time to wait is exhausting and stressful, but cheers to another day to what's important!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 12, 2022)

Congrats on the small victory, hope it works out even better than expected man.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Appreciate it more than you know fellas! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Appreciate it more than you know fellas!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



We got it down to harassment. I accepted. Will enter the plea deal on the 26th fellas. This is the best outcome I could hope for out of what was actually possible. Now, just gotta get that civil restraining order in place for
The duration of that probation so she can’t cause issues or get me arrested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 12, 2022)

Just in time for the weekend.  Great news!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

beefnewton said:


> Just in time for the weekend. Great news!



Hell yeah, brother. And now kid free for the weekend. Gonna have some much needed alone time with the lady and a wedding with her on Saturday. Man I appreciate all of your support. It was nice to converse with someone that can truly understand and relate. 99% of people always think, ahhhhh he had to do something lol. It’s not like that in reality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 12, 2022)

Right on man , Glad its working out !! This is way fucking better than all that other bullshit and noise.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

Yano said:


> Right on man , Glad its working out !! This is way fucking better than all that other bullshit and noise.



Hell yeah it is, such a relief dude. That shit gets in your soul when you’re facing time like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> We got it down to harassment. I accepted. Will enter the plea deal on the 26th fellas. This is the best outcome I could hope for out of what was actually possible. Now, just gotta get that civil restraining order in place for
> The duration of that probation so she can’t cause issues or get me arrested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome to hear


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Aug 12, 2022)

Brother just read through this entire thread. Great work on the log man! 

I'm sorry you had to go through this with your bat shit crazy ex but hopefully it will be over soon. The build up of reading each page had me on the edge. I am glad you had great news today. This is definitely the break you needed man. Enjoy your weekend and have some fun. 

Keep your head up! God is big!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 12, 2022)

JuiceisLoose said:


> Brother just read through this entire thread. Great work on the log man!
> 
> I'm sorry you had to go through this with your bat shit crazy ex but hopefully it will be over soon. The build up of reading each page had me on the edge. I am glad you had great news today. This is definitely the break you needed man. Enjoy your weekend and have some fun.
> 
> Keep your head up! God is big!



I appreciate all of that bro, seriously. You’re absolutely right. It’s been day in and day out for two years now. It’s nice to finally catch a breather. Thanks for checking in Juice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Glad to hear things are going in the right direction. How is the weight holding up?


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 13, 2022)

Good deal man, glad it's working out. Stay positive!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Man my weight is rough, I’m around 225 right now. I still haven’t been able to eat much. I really don’t know what’s going on with me. It’s like my body just had a break from the stress and elevated cortisol, it’s even gave me ED issues while taking cialis. It’s gotta be severe stress. I haven’t been able to lift in about 4 days. It’s driving me crazy. I’m looking lean but we all know it’s not a good thing. I feel like I’m so small and weak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> We got it down to harassment. I accepted. Will enter the plea deal on the 26th fellas. This is the best outcome I could hope for out of what was actually possible. Now, just gotta get that civil restraining order in place for
> The duration of that probation so she can’t cause issues or get me arrested.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm so happy for you man. I mean,  it's the best of the worst case scenario. But, you remain free, you have, your kids, you have your girl.


----------



## Thewall (Aug 13, 2022)

Understandable with all the stuff going on. Don’t sweat it. It will come back. You are in a much better place now. Some of the stress should free up.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 13, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Understandable with all the stuff going on. Don’t sweat it. It will come back. You are in a much better place now. Some of the stress should free up.


Your cortisol levels should drop significantly. My mindset after court was like a whole new refreshed 'me."  After a year of worry, it was wild the difference. 

.note... I'm obviously not a dr.  This is just a "semi-educated" guess


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it. Man my weight is rough, I’m around 225 right now. I still haven’t been able to eat much. I really don’t know what’s going on with me. It’s like my body just had a break from the stress and elevated cortisol, it’s even gave me ED issues while taking cialis. It’s gotta be severe stress. I haven’t been able to lift in about 4 days. It’s driving me crazy. I’m looking lean but we all know it’s not a good thing. I feel like I’m so small and weak.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will turn around for you, you have a lot on the go right now


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Appreciate all of the support fellas, genuinely. I’m in the gym now and just feel so depleted and weak but actually having a decent workout. Hopefully this is the kickstart back. Weighed 227 before I started. I’ll post up my workout in a bit. Love the UG Family, yall blood to me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Chest 

Flat Bench 
135 x 15
185 x 6
225 x 6 
275 x 5, 5, 5, 5, 4
225 x 7

Hammer Strength press
3pps x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Pec Dec
130 x 10, 10, 10, 8

High cable fly
30 x 10, 10, 10

Mid cable fly
30 x 10, 10, 10

Straight bar tricep press downs
65 x 10, 10, 10
80 x 10, 10, 10

Body felt like shit. My joints hurt, everything is depleted. I still got in there and didn’t do too bad. I’m happy with it. Big thanks to my girl for dragging me to the gym. I almost didn’t go. Stomach issues still haven’t resolved entirely but have gotten a little better. I’m just glad I got in there.


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 13, 2022)

Take it slow and hopefully you start feeling better soon. You have been through a lot but there is light at the end of the tunnel now, it may take your body a few weeks to figure it out though.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 13, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Take it slow and hopefully you start feeling better soon. You have been through a lot but there is light at the end of the tunnel now, it may take your body a few weeks to figure it out.



Thanks brother. That’s for sure. I’ve gotta get these calories and nutrients back in my body. I could really feel a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 14, 2022)

Back and biceps 

Wide Lat Pull down 
140 x 8
180 x 8, 8, 

Lat Pull, close neutral grip (looks like M2 .50 cal grip)
140 x 8
160 x 8, 8, 8

Nautilus Seated Row neutral 
245 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Shrug machine
2pps x 15
3pps x 12 
4pps x 10, 10, 10

Isolated, single arm, cable row
50 x 10 
65 x 10, 10, 10

Standing bicep curls 
40 x 10, 10, 8, 8

Just getting another day in the books. I’m back at 230 today, I ate a lot yesterday and got a lot of water in. I still feel depleted and fluffy, but better. Here’s a pic after todays workout. Gonna take a week or two to get filled back out. Looking soft as shit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Aug 16, 2022)

One day at a time brother keep pushing! You will be back in no time.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

JuiceisLoose said:


> One day at a time brother keep pushing! You will be back in no time.



Thanks brother Juice, I appreciate the support man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Random shit today

Bench 
135 x 10
205 x 8
225 x 6
275 x 3
300 x 2 
315 x 1
225 x 10, 8, 8

HS shoulder press
3pps x 8, 6
2pps x 8, 8, 8

HS chest press
3pps x 8, 8, 8, 8

Incline DB fly
40 x 12. 12, 12

Pec Dec
145 x 10
160 x 10
175 x 8, 7

Anterior delt raise machine 
70 x 12
90 x 10
-Started straining my wrists, will finish with DB’s
40 x 10

Standing medial delt raise, machine 
70 x 10, 10, 10


Back up to 233 bw today, so feeling better about that. I’ve been down on myself hard about losing so much weight fighting this stomach shit, I’m glad it’s coming back fast. It’s been hard to get in enough food. I’m just now getting back to normal eating and the stomach stuff isn’t entirely over. It threw me all off so I just came back in today and hit chest and shoulders together, mainly because I just wanted and needed that. Ready to get back to 100% and start hitting it hard again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m glad it’s coming back fast.


good to read you're feeling better


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> looks like M2 .50 cal grip




*cums in browning*


----------



## Yano (Aug 16, 2022)

Nice work man and aces on  the come back !


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Thanks fellas! Feels good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 16, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> *cums in browning*



I hope it sounds just like it when you do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 16, 2022)

Lifting heavy bro keep up the good work!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Random shit today
> 
> Bench
> 135 x 10
> ...


Your upper body has GOT to be feeling tight. What's your goal weight/bf now that there's no real fear of "time" where self defense is really necessary?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Your upper body has GOT to be feeling tight. What's your goal weight/bf now that there's no real fear of "time" where self defense is really necessary?



Eventually I think I’d be happy at 215-220 around 15-17% to maintain. I had never really planned on bulking in case I did go to prison, but it kinda worked out that way lol. I think I’m going to push for putting on a few more pounds of solid muscle over the next few months and revisit goals then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Eventually I think I’d be happy at 215-220 around 15-17% to maintain. I had never really planned on bulking in case I did go to prison, but it kinda worked out that way lol. I think I’m going to push for putting on a few more pounds of solid muscle over the next few months and revisit goals then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds good man.. curious to see where you end up


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Sounds good man.. curious to see where you end up



Thanks for following along and the support bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks for following along and the support bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt!  You remind me of me.. except w/ more fitness knowledge and shit, and WAY larger traps.  I'll GET THERE .... eventually.






.. maybe.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> No doubt! You remind me of me.. except w/ more fitness knowledge and shit, and WAY larger traps. I'll GET THERE .... eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha you crack me up dude. You will for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 17, 2022)

Weight is fluctuating hard, 230 today. A lot of adjustments and water in and out throughout this stomach stuff. Felt great today though. Feels good to be filling the muscles back out and looking normal again. [mention]PZT [/mention] loved those standing cable curls dude, so much better than kneeling. Glad I saw those in your log. 


Back

Nautilus Lat pull, neutral
140 x 10
185 x 8, 8, 8
165 x 10, 10

Nautilus Seated Row
245 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS seated row, isolated single arm
2pps x 12
3pps x 12 
4pps x 8, 6

HS high row, supinated
2pps x 8, 8, 8, 8

Shrug machine
3pps x 15, 15, 15, 15

Standing DB curls
40 x 10, 10, 10

EZ bar curls 
70 x 12, 12, 12

Standing cable curls
50 x 20, 20, 20, 20, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 18, 2022)

Nice job bro keep at it.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Legs

Leg press
3pps x 10, 10
4pps x 8
5pps x 6
6pps x 4

Hack squat
1pps x 10
2pps x 10
3pps x 8, 8, 8

Stair master 
15:00

Today was my first day with legs since all the stomach issues. I feel like half the weight I lost was all my leg muscle! Holy shit, they look small and feel weak. I’ll get em back before long. It felt good to get some work in on them. Didn’t have much time today and gym was packed, so I got in what I could. 

Pic from today. Looking tiny 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 18, 2022)

230!  Don’t dare think your tiny.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 18, 2022)

Thewall said:


> 230! Don’t dare think your tiny.



Haha thanks bro. It freaking feels like it. Still down 13 pounds from where I was. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Stairmaster = conditioning...good job


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Stairmaster = conditioning...good job



Thanks brother. Gonna start adding more in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Chest

Incline BB bench 
135 x 10
185 x 6
225 x 6
245 x 6
275 x 4
300 x 1 PR
315 x 1 PR
325 x fail
225 x 8, 6

HS press
3pps x 10, 10, 10
-Dropping to 2pps, isolating, and 2 sec holds
2pps x 10, 10

Dips 
Bw x 10
45 x 8, 6, 6

High cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12 

Mid cable fly 
30 x 10, 10, 10

Straight bar tricep press downs
65 x 15, 12, 12, 12

Reverse tricep press down
50 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Stair master 
15:00

Today felt amazing. Had no intentions of going for a PR, especially not two. I’m really happy with that. I’ve never went that heavy on incline, I loved it. Wanting to get my working sets heavier on incline and flat, so been progressively moving up. Mainly to get more reps under heavier weight. Felt great adding in the weighted dips again. Can’t wait to keep hitting those. Great day overall. 





Proof of stairmaster


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline BB bench
> 135 x 10
> ...


Congrats on the PR and the stairmaster work! Keep it up, Iron!


----------



## eazy (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> 300 x 1 PR
> 315 x 1 PR


nice work


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Proof of stairmaster


*proof hell on earth exists


----------



## Yano (Aug 19, 2022)

Hell yeah man way to knock two right out of the park !!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone. It felt great. Now I need to start squatting again and catch up to you Yano.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2022)

Congrats on the pr man


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Congrats on the pr man



Thanks brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2022)

I really need to get 3 wheels on incline


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> I really need to get 3 wheels on incline



Bro with your CGBP’s I guarantee you can. Your triceps are strong as shit and your chest is too. Have you ever tried?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

I’m hoping to get my flat bench back to 405 x 1 but not focusing entirely on strength training, so I may not or it may just take a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Bro with your CGBP’s I guarantee you can. Your triceps are strong as shit and your chest is too. Have you ever tried?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did 305 once but I think it was the second exercise of a workout. I’m sure at one time I had it in me just never happened. Just like a 405 touch and go bench. At my strongest our gym had a leaderboard so I had to pause. But never tried 4 plates


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> I did 305 once but I think it was the second exercise of a workout. I’m sure at one time I had it in me just never happened. Just like a 405 touch and go bench. At my strongest our gym had a leaderboard so I had to pause. But never tried 4 plates



Yeah I definitely think you could hit it. Love to see it happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah I definitely think you could hit it. Love to see it happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shoulder is feeling better today but still going to stay away from max effort work tonight. Should be good to go for dynamic work on Monday.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Shoulder is feeling better today but still going to stay away from max effort work tonight. Should be good to go for dynamic work on Monday.



Oh yeah, I didn’t even think about that. I don’t blame you there. I wouldn’t push it either. No reason to


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuiceisLoose (Aug 19, 2022)

Hell yeah brother nice PR on incline!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 19, 2022)

JuiceisLoose said:


> Hell yeah brother nice PR on incline!



Thanks bro, it felt great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest
> 
> Incline BB bench
> 135 x 10
> ...


Good day!  Nice job man.

Oh, and even *I* can can steal pics of equipment off of Google. Jk.


----------



## Rider (Aug 20, 2022)

@IronSoul keep up the great work my friend!  Keep on churning the negatives into positives.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Good day! Nice job man.
> 
> Oh, and even *I* can can steal pics of equipment off of Google. Jk.



Haha that made me lol bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Rider said:


> @IronSoul keep up the great work my friend! Keep on churning the negatives into positives.



Thanks brother, I appreciate that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Turn the big 33 today. Still gonna get a workout In later. I’ll be going to a gym out of town, so hopefully it’s decent. I’m sure It beats the hell out of the crappy Y I’ve been to a few times in this town. No special plans, just weekend with the lady and kiddos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Turn the big 33 today. Still gonna get a workout In later. I’ll be going to a gym out of town, so hopefully it’s decent. I’m sure It beats the hell out of the crappy Y I’ve been to a few times in this town. No special plans, just weekend with the lady and kiddos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Happy birthday.  

A day like that is the best kind of day.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Human_Backhoe said:


> Happy birthday.
> 
> A day like that is the best kind of day.



Thanks brother, I agree. We will probably go to the park and swim too. It’s always fun to wear them out before bed too lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Video that popped up from 2015 with my oldest. Haha loved spending time with her like that. 









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy birthday man!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Happy birthday man!



Thanks homie!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rider (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Turn the big 33 today. Still gonna get a workout In later. I’ll be going to a gym out of town, so hopefully it’s decent. I’m sure It beats the hell out of the crappy Y I’ve been to a few times in this town. No special plans, just weekend with the lady and kiddos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent!  Happy birthday brother.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Rider said:


> Excellent! Happy birthday brother.



Thanks brother! I appreciate you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy birthday


----------



## Btcowboy (Aug 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Turn the big 33 today. Still gonna get a workout In later. I’ll be going to a gym out of town, so hopefully it’s decent. I’m sure It beats the hell out of the crappy Y I’ve been to a few times in this town. No special plans, just weekend with the lady and kiddos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Thanks fellas


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy birthday bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Happy birthday bro!



Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks big dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 20, 2022)

Happy birthday!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Happy birthday!



Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 20, 2022)

Hell yeah. Another 89 kid. Happy birthday big guy.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Hell yeah. Another 89 kid. Happy birthday big guy.



Yessir! Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shackleford (Aug 20, 2022)

As frosty would say, Happy Birthday!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 20, 2022)

shackleford said:


> As frosty would say, Happy Birthday!



Haha thanks bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 21, 2022)

Happy birthday homie!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Happy birthday homie!



Thanks brother! It’s been a great one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Didn’t end up making it to the gym but it’s been a great day. Just ended up indulging in ice cream cake. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Didn’t end up making it to the gym but it’s been a great day. Just ended up indulging in ice cream cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like you got the perfect reason to take the day off. Best to you and the family.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Looks like you got the perfect reason to take the day off. Best to you and the family.



I agree man, thanks brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 21, 2022)

You've got a full life, my man.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Hell yeah man nice work and Happy Birthday !!


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Didn’t end up making it to the gym but it’s been a great day. Just ended up indulging in ice cream cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aw man thats 1000% time better than any old gym stanking of sweat an ass .. Hell Yeah !!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it. I certainly feel blessed when it comes to them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 21, 2022)

Fell behind on your log. Congrats on the pr, your weight is helping. I’m sure the are plenty more prs coming. Happy birthday!!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Fell behind on your log. Congrats on the pr, your weight is helping. I’m sure the are plenty more prs coming. Happy birthday!!



Thanks brother! Always glad to have you back in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Probation is already a motherfucker. I guess I took some dudes plates because nobody was using the smith machine they were on, so I threw them on my shrugs. And he comes outta nowhere mad as hell looking at me and pointing at me, but says nothing to me and bitched to his girlfriend that looks like princess Fiona from Shrek in leggings and a tank. So I confronted him about it. And he started getting disrespectful. So I told him to get fucked and when he can lift what I can, he can have the weights or take them from me. About had to clap this fucking fool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Back 

BB bent over rows
135 x 10
185 x 10
205 x 6
225 x 6, 6
245 x 3 (PR for 1RM) 
—Every time I start wanting to do volume, BBBG pops in my head and I hear, “Just add more weight instead Pussy” I think that’s why I’ve gotten PR’s lately lol. Gonna bring my straps next time and see what I can do. 

T bar row, wide pronated grip
2 plates x 10, 10
3 plates x 6, 6, 6

Wide Lat pull
140 x 10
180 x 6
200 x 6
220 x 6
Weight drop slower movement
160 x 10, 10

HS high row, supinated
2pps x 8, 8, 8, 8

Nautilus seated Row
245 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Single arm DB row
70 x 10
90 x 6, 6, 6

Shrug machine
3pps x 12
4pps x 8, 8, 8
3pps x 12, 12

Standing DB curls
50 x 6
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Rope slams
30 seconds x 6 rounds, fuck those suck
Proof: https://streamable.com/2xbm5l this was the 6th round. I was shot


Standing cable crunches on Lat pull w ropes
55 x 25, 25, 25, 25

Today felt fucking great. Strength has came way back. I’ve been pounding food. Back to 235 but I feel much leaner. 


Pics from today












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back
> 
> BB bent over rows
> 135 x 10
> ...


Awesome work on the PR, man!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 21, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome work on the PR, man!



Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 22, 2022)

Nice work man! Good job standing up for yourself with that guy bitching about you too.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice work man! Good job standing up for yourself with that guy bitching about you too.



Thanks brother. You know that shit don’t fly with us. I usually just laugh shit off but that was really bothering me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 22, 2022)

Probation a couple times , it blows hahaha its like having your fucking hands tied and your balls in the ol ladys purse. 

Good work on the PR and keeping your cool man


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Probation a couple times , it blows hahaha its like having your fucking hands tied and your balls in the ol ladys purse.
> 
> Good work on the PR and keeping your cool man



Haha no fucking doubt bro. Thanks man. Gyms feeling great lately 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 22, 2022)

One of the last times I’ll wear this. Thanks psycho ex wife 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Turn the big 33 today. Still gonna get a workout In later. I’ll be going to a gym out of town, so hopefully it’s decent. I’m sure It beats the hell out of the crappy Y I’ve been to a few times in this town. No special plans, just weekend with the lady and kiddos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!! Hope it was awesome!


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Hell yeah. Another 89 kid. Happy birthday big guy.





IronSoul said:


> Yessir! Thanks brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


89' Pffft... ya bunch of babies.


----------



## Stickler (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> One of the last times I’ll wear this. Thanks psycho ex wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yoooo!  That REALLY sucks man. Sorry to hear it again,  but glad to know you'll be around to keep us updated on new adventures!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Yoooo! That REALLY sucks man. Sorry to hear it again, but glad to know you'll be around to keep us updated on new adventures!



Thanks bro, and for the bday wishes. I had a great birthday with the kids and my girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Shoulders

Db shoulder press
50 x 12
90 x 8
95 x 6, 6

HS shoulder press
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Upright rows, straight bar, wide grip 
80 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Medial delt DB raise
30 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Anterior delt DB raise
30 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Rear delt cross cable fly
30 x 12
40 x 12, 12, 12

Standing cable crunch on Lat pull with ropes
55 x 25
70 x 25, 25, 25

Was able to get it in with the lady today. She just had two surgeries and didn’t have to do clinic and was able to get off early. She’s been killing it. I’ve never gotten to share this with someone, it’s really cool to have that and the support we both give. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> One of the last times I’ll wear this. Thanks psycho ex wife
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Getting forced out? I'm currently in still, and CAN'T WAIT to get out. Like Stickler said, on to new adventures


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Getting forced out? I'm currently in still, and CAN'T WAIT to get out. Like Stickler said, on to new adventures



Yeah bro, I planned to retire but got screwed because of my ex. At this point I’m ready to get the fuck out and never look back. Can’t wait to enjoy real freedom that we don’t get when we serve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah bro, I planned to retire but got screwed because of my ex. At this point I’m ready to get the fuck out and never look back. Can’t wait to enjoy real freedom that we don’t get when we serve.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate to hear that. I'm assuming you were getting close as well. Exactly dude. Move on and enjoy life. We've missed a lot of freedoms being in this situation.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Hate to hear that. I'm assuming you were getting close as well. Exactly dude. Move on and enjoy life. We've missed a lot of freedoms being in this situation.



Yeah man, I’ll have 15 in. Hoping to get med retirement. But you get the run around constantly. Hell yeah we have brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Hate to hear that. I'm assuming you were getting close as well. Exactly dude. Move on and enjoy life. We've missed a lot of freedoms being in this situation.



I’ll miss moments like these and some of the work I e done. But I’m ready to be done now bro 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah man, I’ll have 15 in. Hoping to get med retirement. But you get the run around constantly. Hell yeah we have brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right there with you on 15. Fight that as much as you can, and get what you can bro


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> Right there with you on 15. Fight that as much as you can, and get what you can bro



Definitely going to man. I should at least get pretty high VA rating if not 100


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Definitely going to man. I should at least get pretty high VA rating if not 100
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great to hear bro. Good luck with that


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

Metalhead1 said:


> That's great to hear bro. Good luck with that



Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 23, 2022)

Nice shoulder day bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 23, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice shoulder day bro!



Thanks man, I’m already sore AF. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Legs

Warm-up: Treadmill walk
10:00

Skwatzzz
135 x 8
205 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 3
300 x 3
315 x 3
345 x 2

Single leg, leg press
1pps x 10
2pps x 8, 8, 8

Standing calf raise machine
200 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Leg extension 
110 x 12
130 x 12, 12, 10

Seated leg curl
110 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raise machine
2plates x 12, 12, 12, 12

Stair master 
10:00

First time doing squats in over a year. Felt good to get back under the bar, but have a lot of work to do. Form wasn’t as terrible as I thought it would be, but my God I am not flexible at all. Felt like I was gonna rip my shoulders off the bones. I didn’t push it too hard so I stopped at 345 but pretty happy with how they went. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 24, 2022)

Squats, leg press, AND STAIRMASTER???

And people said I was nuts for my snatch Grip Rack pulls..... you sir, take the cake


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 24, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Squats, leg press, AND STAIRMASTER???
> 
> And people said I was nuts for my snatch Grip Rack pulls..... you sir, take the cake



I’m determined to get these legs how I want them dammit lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 24, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m determined to get these legs how I want them dammit lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are always the last to comply


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

So as you may have seen from some of my posts before, I’m a huge mental health advocate, and it’s an important issue to me. Especially after having served in the military 15 years. I’m always open about my therapy, my issues, my self care, etc. one big reason that I am, is because of the terrible stigma associated with seeking mental health treatment or allowing yourself to accept you may have some kind of issue that needs work. So many people deal with so much shit and go untreated, and shit gets worse. One thing I noticed over the years being an NCO, was that my soldiers really respected me and my openness. Many confided in me, often. When they saw that I was going to therapy, many of them realized it was okay for them to go. So today, I’m beginning the process of some PTSD treatment, which should eventually include some EMDR. I’m actually looking forward to it, even if it may be rough. So wish me luck, but more importantly I want to make it known that it’s okay to seek this kind of stuff and it doesn’t make you weak or less, it’s actually the opposite. It takes real courage to be vulnerable and willing to drop some ego and mend some things in your mind. Trauma is a motherfucker, don’t let it own you, because it will. 

PSA over, love all of you and hope you kill your workouts today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> So as you may have seen from some of my posts before, I’m a huge mental health advocate, and it’s an important issue to me. Especially after having served in the military 15 years. I’m always open about my therapy, my issues, my self care, etc. one big reason that I am, is because of the terrible stigma associated with seeking mental health treatment or allowing yourself to accept you may have some kind of issue that needs work. So many people deal with so much shit and go untreated, and shit gets worse. One thing I noticed over the years being an NCO, was that my soldiers really respected me and my openness. Many confided in me, often. When they saw that I was going to therapy, many of them realized it was okay for them to go. So today, I’m beginning the process of some PTSD treatment, which should eventually include some EMDR. I’m actually looking forward to it, even if it may be rough. So wish me luck, but more importantly I want to make it known that it’s okay to seek this kind of stuff and it doesn’t make you weak or less, it’s actually the opposite. It takes real courage to be vulnerable and willing to drop some ego and mend some things in your mind. Trauma is a motherfucker, don’t let it own you, because it will.
> 
> PSA over, love all of you and hope you kill your workouts today.
> 
> ...


Good for you man that is excellent. For me the hardest part of being diagnosed was hearing it from the Dr. 

Like I knew i had issues and it had been joked about off and on for years. Having him verify it was a really odd moment for me. 

On one hand it showed me that what I was feeling and going through was real and that I could get help. On the other hand here was some one telling me I officially had a mental disorder. I wanted to shake his hand and thank him as much as I wanted to break his jaw.

That was hard to process for me.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> So as you may have seen from some of my posts before, I’m a huge mental health advocate, and it’s an important issue to me. Especially after having served in the military 15 years. I’m always open about my therapy, my issues, my self care, etc. one big reason that I am, is because of the terrible stigma associated with seeking mental health treatment or allowing yourself to accept you may have some kind of issue that needs work. So many people deal with so much shit and go untreated, and shit gets worse. One thing I noticed over the years being an NCO, was that my soldiers really respected me and my openness. Many confided in me, often. When they saw that I was going to therapy, many of them realized it was okay for them to go. So today, I’m beginning the process of some PTSD treatment, which should eventually include some EMDR. I’m actually looking forward to it, even if it may be rough. So wish me luck, but more importantly I want to make it known that it’s okay to seek this kind of stuff and it doesn’t make you weak or less, it’s actually the opposite. It takes real courage to be vulnerable and willing to drop some ego and mend some things in your mind. Trauma is a motherfucker, don’t let it own you, because it will.
> 
> PSA over, love all of you and hope you kill your workouts today.
> 
> ...


Good to hear bro. Good luck on that journey. There should be absolutely no stigma with mental health in this day and age.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Thanks fellas! First appointment went well, we will see what’s next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Didn’t workout today, had the therapy stuff and my oldest had a doctors appointment. I think it turned into a needed rest day. I forgot how hungry squats make me. I have eaten all fucking day and my body is just taking it in. Back at it tomorrow after court. Status hearing is tomorrow where I actually enter the plea. I’m going to push for entering a nolo plea. Which is me not contesting or admitting guilt but accepting the punishment, but by taking the nolo plea, it can’t be used against me in the future as it could be with taking a guilty plea to harassment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Koonj (Aug 26, 2022)

Where are you stationed?


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

People wear the craziest and sloppiest shit to court. I’ll never understand it. I’m usually the only guy in a shirt, tie, and slacks. It blows my mind


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Human_Backhoe (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> People wear the craziest and sloppiest shit to court. I’ll never understand it. I’m usually the only guy in a shirt, tie, and slacks. It blows my mind
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I have seen pajamas in traffic court lol. I at least wore a button up with a sport coat.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

I’m actually getting a better deal than before. Getting a conditional discharge for a year instead of
Probation for two. If I get in any trouble, I have 60 days in jail over my head. I’ll take it. They wouldn’t accept the nolo plea because the state attorney thinks it will cause everything to blow up. I’m just rolling with this. My ex has an aggravated dui trial she’s facing in September before our custody adjudication, so that should chill things out. She should have to do a minimum of 4 days in jail and up to 120. She had three counts of endangering the welfare of a minor as she had our kids I bathe vehicle, driving intoxicated at 102mph in a 70, also reckless driving, and some other shit. I hope they nail her to the wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Aug 26, 2022)

Glad to hear things went well!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Thewall said:


> Glad to hear things went well!



Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

Chest 

Flat BB bench 
135 x 10
205 x 8
245 x 6
315 x 1 (this felt heavy as fuck today. I’m dehydrated and little sleep, and stressed. Dropping down to get some reps in.)
275 x 4 fuck everything is heavy as shit today. 
225 x 12, 12, 10

HS press
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Weighted dips
45 x 6, 0
-Shoulders are extremely tight today. Made bench really hard, and these dips impossible after the first set. I failed on the first rep of the second set. I’m really gonna have to add in some dynamic stretching and quit being stubborn. 

Straight bar tricep press downs
50 x 12
65 x 12, 12, 12
80 x 12, 12
95 x 10

Standing DB bicep curls
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Pec Dec
160 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse tricep press downs
60 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Land mine press seated on a box
90 x 12
115 x 12, 12, 

Sauna 
15:00

Felt weak and stiff as fuck today. Dehydrated as shit and bloated. But I still got some work in. Post workout pic today for progress. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 26, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat BB bench
> 135 x 10
> ...


Hell yeah. Still looks like a good workout man. To be honest I have days like that at least once every couple weeks. Fuck it tho. You still showed up and put in the work that's what matters.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 26, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Hell yeah. Still looks like a good workout man. To be honest I have days like that at least once every couple weeks. Fuck it tho. You still showed up and put in the work that's what matters.



Thanks brother. Yeah you’re right. I’ve said in a few peoples logs lately, these are the days that seem to matter most. Feels good after you push through them. It helped me with dealing with the stress today too. It seems pretty common for people like us that push it so hard all the time to have days like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 27, 2022)

Back

Nautilus seated row 
245 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Nautilus Lat pull
200 x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS High Row, supinated grip
2pps x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS seated Isolated Row
2pps x 12
3pps x 10, 10, 10

Shrug machine, plate loaded
3pps x 12, 12, 12

EZ bar curls 
60 x 12, 12, 12

This smoked me today for some reason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> So as you may have seen from some of my posts before, I’m a huge mental health advocate, and it’s an important issue to me. Especially after having served in the military 15 years. I’m always open about my therapy, my issues, my self care, etc. one big reason that I am, is because of the terrible stigma associated with seeking mental health treatment or allowing yourself to accept you may have some kind of issue that needs work. So many people deal with so much shit and go untreated, and shit gets worse. One thing I noticed over the years being an NCO, was that my soldiers really respected me and my openness. Many confided in me, often. When they saw that I was going to therapy, many of them realized it was okay for them to go. So today, I’m beginning the process of some PTSD treatment, which should eventually include some EMDR. I’m actually looking forward to it, even if it may be rough. So wish me luck, but more importantly I want to make it known that it’s okay to seek this kind of stuff and it doesn’t make you weak or less, it’s actually the opposite. It takes real courage to be vulnerable and willing to drop some ego and mend some things in your mind. Trauma is a motherfucker, don’t let it own you, because it will.
> 
> PSA over, love all of you and hope you kill your workouts today.
> 
> ...


Great post. Mental health, cardiac health, renal health, etc it’s all the same. The brain is an organ in the body just like all the others. It’s is just as prone, if not more so, to damage, disease, etc as any other organ or system in the body.

EMDR changed my life. Most effective form of therapy that I ever went through. Spent about a year using that technique and had an amazing therapist. I hope this all works out for you and you get all the support you need.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 27, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Great post. Mental health, cardiac health, renal health, etc it’s all the same. The brain is an organ in the body just like all the others. It’s is just as prone, if not more so, to damage, disease, etc as any other organ or system in the body.
> 
> EMDR changed my life. Most effective form of therapy that I ever went through. Spent about a year using that technique and had an amazing therapist. I hope this all works out for you and you get all the support you need.



Thanks brother. I absolutely agree. Most don’t invest a quarter of what they do in everything else, into their mental health. That’s so awesome to hear. I’m glad you went through it and it was that helpful for you. I love hearing that. I really appreciate it, I hope so as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Go to the bathroom this morning and come back to this shit from my son. Motherfuck







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Go to the bathroom this morning and come back to this shit from my son. Motherfuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me when my son tried to make pancakes when everyone was sleeping. 🤣 Sorry man. I try to laugh at shit like that so I don't beat my spawn to death.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> Reminds me when my son tried to make pancakes when everyone was sleeping.  Sorry man. I try to laugh at shit like that so I don't beat my spawn to death.



Lmao right. I’m just like fuck, why not the cereal or something. Why my supps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao right. I’m just like fuck, why not the cereal or something. Why my supps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Trying to jacked like his papa! Lol


----------



## Bomb10shell (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Trying to jacked like his papa! Lol


^^this


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Trying to jacked like his papa! Lol



Hahaha he has started running around and looking and me and says dada, muscles. So I do a double bicep, then he smiles and does it. And now he knows boys have pecs and he thinks it’s cool to call them pecs when he sees them. I love it. Although, he still says girls have boobies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Go to the bathroom this morning and come back to this shit from my son. Motherfuck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No fkin way


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> No fkin way



It’s insane bro. He’s three. He’s even figured out the cabinet locks when I have put them on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It’s insane bro. He’s three. He’s even figured out the cabinet locks when I have put them on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad he didn’t eat the fresh packs though.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 28, 2022)

PZT said:


> Glad he didn’t eat the fresh packs though.



No doubt, or a bunch of the pre workout lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Aug 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> No doubt, or a bunch of the pre workout lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah could have been bad


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Legs

Squat with SSB -first time using
155 x 8
245 x 6
335 x 3, 2
245 x 8, 6, 6

Single leg extension 
70 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Single leg curl
70 x 10
-Switched to both legs, wasn’t able to isolate as good on single as the extensions 
110 x 10, 10, 8, 8

Stair walks with DB, up and down = 1 set, 52 stairs total
35 each hand x 1, 1, 1
50 x 1, 1, 1, 1

Glute donkey kickbacks 
120 x 10
140 x 10
160 x 10, 10

Hip adductor 
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Hip abductor
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Steam room 
10:00







Hoody and all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Aug 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lmao right. I’m just like fuck, why not the cereal or something. Why my supps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some times  ya just gota laugh it's the only way. Youngest was like 4 ,,, I hear the wife ,, OMG ,, What am I going to do with you like this ? ... and now i hear feet coming down the stairs ... *child handed to me .... You need to speak to  your daughter !! ... 

I look at her ,, she smiles up at me ... covered in black laundry marker arms legs , her neck drew all over herself. 

I have over 70 hours of ink done.

I just started laughing cus I knew what was up , Wife is like ,, this isnt funny you need to do something ,,, I'm like Michelle ,, look at me ? ,,  you really think I can scold her for drawing all over herself ? 

Now im laughing and trying to wash some of it off ,shes laughing at me teasing her  .. and finally the wife stopped seeing red and just started giggling and then laughing .. took days to wear off.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Yano said:


> Some times ya just gota laugh it's the only way. Youngest was like 4 ,,, I hear the wife ,, OMG ,, What am I going to do with you like this ? ... and now i hear feet coming down the stairs ... *child handed to me .... You need to speak to your daughter !! ...
> 
> I look at her ,, she smiles up at me ... covered in black laundry marker arms legs , her neck drew all over herself.
> 
> ...



Haha that’s awesome bro. Way to handle that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Aug 29, 2022)

If you survived your first encounter with the SSB you have added +10 man points.

When you survive good mornings with the SSB you will have a third testicle.  Consider it an honor.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 29, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> If you survived your first encounter with the SSB you have added +10 man points.
> 
> When you survive good mornings with the SSB you will have a third testicle. Consider it an honor.



I’m not ready for that yet. I did love the SSB. Took me a minute to get used to it but I loved it. Freaking saved my shoulders and elbows and I can get much deeper with it. I don’t feel as restricted, but also in a way, it makes me keep form tighter. I had to go to a different gym to use it. So on days I squat, I will probably be going there. I’ve gotta get my squats and legs back up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Aug 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back
> 
> Nautilus seated row
> 245 x 12, 12, 12, 12
> ...


Looks like a fun routine for the day!


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 30, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Looks like a fun routine for the day!



I enjoyed it man. Smoked me good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

I’ve still been getting the workouts in, just haven’t been logging the past week. Haven’t been as active on here since a lot of the meso dump. I’ve been busy and it’s been more to sort through. Planning to start back logging today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Sep 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve still been getting the workouts in, just haven’t been logging the past week. Haven’t been as active on here since a lot of the meso dump. I’ve been busy and it’s been more to sort through. Planning to start back logging today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gets a bottle of Blanton's, stops logging...... 🤔🤔🤔


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

CJ said:


> Gets a bottle of Blanton's, stops logging......



It’s all about balance. You know this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 6, 2022)

Chest

Incline BB bench 
135 x 12
225 x 10, 10, 10 
275 x 6

High cable flys
30 x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Mid cable flys
30 x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Incline cable flys
30 x 8, 8, 8

Land mine press, seated
90 x 15, 15, 15, 15

Rope tricep press downs
65 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing DB curls
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Some light pressing and accessory stuff today. Going easier on bench for a few weeks to let my shoulder heal up. Pushed it too much last week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Back 

Lat pull down
120 x 10
160 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Nautilus Seated Row
245 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated Row, Isolated hammer grip
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrug Machine
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ Bar Upright Rows
80 x 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ Bar curls
80 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing DB curls
40 x 8, 8, 8

EZ Bar Reverse curls
50 x 12, 12, 12

Standing cable crunches
85 x 15
Dropped to 60, was stressing something in my back
60 x 20, 20, 20, 20, 20, 20

Cable axe chops
30 x 20 per side x 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 9, 2022)

Messing around with a photo timer to see if I’ll be able to get better progress pics using it. Took this a few minutes ago. Was back at 235 today. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Legggieees

Leg press
3pps x 12
4pps x 12, 
5pps x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated calf raises
1pps x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Today turned into a fuck lifting and went to the stair master. I need it anyway. I’ll make up for the rest of legs this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 10, 2022)

Seems like everyone is in a funk with workouts this week.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 10, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Seems like everyone is in a funk with workouts this week.



I definitely have been. I’ve struggled a lot with doing simple things this week. I gotta get my ass in gear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 10, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I definitely have been. I’ve struggled a lot with doing simple things this week. I gotta get my ass in gear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I feel you on that. All of that.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Shoulders arms

HS shoulder press 
1pps x 15
2pps x 12
3pps x 10, 8, 6
2pps x failure, failed at 16

Cable upright rows
90 x 12
130 x 12, 12, 12

DB Medial delt raise
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing DB curls
40 x 8, 8, 8

Standing cable crunch 
85 x 15

Didn’t have much time today and had planned on a rest day. We got some kid free time so we had a lot of sex and got a quick workout in lol. Also, I forgot my shoes and had to wear my slides. See pic below 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 11, 2022)

Glad you pulled up that short leg. Would have never seen those slides 😜


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

PZT said:


> Glad you pulled up that short leg. Would have never seen those slides



Hahahahha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 11, 2022)

Neighbor kid just said how come if you’re in the army you don’t have abs. 

Neighbor girl 1 Me 0

Time to cut 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Neighbor kid just said how come if you’re in the army you don’t have abs.
> 
> Neighbor girl 1 Me 0
> 
> ...


My nephew recently said I thought strong people have muscles after my wife said I was getting stronger at a party lol. I feel you 🤣 🤣


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Neighbor kid just said how come if you’re in the army you don’t have abs.
> 
> Neighbor girl 1 Me 0
> 
> ...


Kick her


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Neighbor kid just said how come if you’re in the army you don’t have abs.
> 
> Neighbor girl 1 Me 0
> 
> ...


Blame it on Takis, if you were eating Doritos you would be ripped!


----------



## PZT (Sep 12, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Blame it on Takis, if you were eating Doritos you would be ripped!


These are false claims.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

PZT said:


> Kick her



I choke slammed her and said I don’t have abs cuz I eat all your snacks while you’re at school after I bang your mom. Kidding, I love that girl. Her dad died from an overdose a few years ago, so I take her under my wing. She ate dinner at our house almost every night last week. I always tell her I’m gonna adopt her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Flat BB Bench
135 x 15
225 x 10
275 x 4
315 x 2
225 x 12, 10, 8, 7

HS Decline press
(why are these so heavy feeling)
70 per side x 10, 10, 10, 
60 x 10, 10

HS incline press
60 x 15, 15, 15, 15

Pec Dec
130 x 12, 12, 12 

Land mine press
90 x 15, 15, 15

Dips
BW x 10, 10, 10

Rope Tricep Press downs
60 x 12, 12, 12

Feel like I’m just going through the motions lately. My mind is just a fucking hole dealing with everything. But I’m still getting in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 12, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> Somedays you bite the bar
> 
> Somedays the bar bites you





IronSoul said:


> Feel like I’m just going through the motions lately. My mind is just a fucking hole dealing with everything. But I’m still getting in here.




Trend said it best on my crappy day last week...

And some days that's okay. When life gives you lemons, so on and so forth


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Trend said it best on my crappy day last week...
> 
> And some days that's okay. When life gives you lemons, so on and so forth



No doubt about that. You two are awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm picking up so many awesome phrases around here!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 12, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> I'm picking up so many awesome phrases around here!



Haha I’ve been around for a while and I still am brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 12, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha I’ve been around for a while and I still am brother.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The gems of UGBB! 
A collection of bad ass quotes from the underground. 

I'm gonna make the book and sell each copy for $8 lol


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 13, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> The gems of UGBB!
> A collection of bad ass quotes from the underground.
> 
> I'm gonna make the book and sell each copy for $8 lol


8$ such a random number lol. Throw some cents in there for fun, like 8.03 each.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Back 

Seated cable Row, neutral grip
120 x 15
160 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Nautilus Lat pull
155 x 12, 12, 12, 12

MTS high row
120 x 12, 12, 12, 12

DB single arm row
70 x 10, 10, 10

HS high Row supinated grip
2pps x 10, 10, 10

Shrug machine
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Standing DB curl 
40 x 10
45 x 8, 8

Slow isolated db curl 
25 x 12, 12

Rear delt cross cable fly
20 x 15, 15, 15

Felt really good today. It’s about time. Hopefully have more that feel as good as today did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back
> 
> Seated cable Row, neutral grip
> 120 x 15
> ...


Nice work man.

Love the nautilus lat pull machine


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 13, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Nice work man.
> 
> Love the nautilus lat pull machine



Thanks brother, I’ll do too. They are my favorite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Legs

Squats 
135 x 10
225 x 10
315 x 5, 5

Seated calf raises
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15

Walking lunges with DB’s, weight per hand
25 x 10 steps each leg x 4

Standing cable crunches 
70 x 25, 25, 25, 25

Lying leg curls
110 x 10, 10, 10

Standing calf raise
200 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Adduction
100 x 12, 12, 12, 12


I had a hernia scare for a few weeks so I stopped squatting for a bit. It felt good to be back under the bar, but damn I’ve got a long way to go to get back to where I was. I wish my regular gym had an SSB. It kills my shoulders and elbow to squat traditionally. Worked out with the lady today. I love when we get to do that. Usually it’s me challenging her, today she kept my ass going. Nice to have that. I’m currently down to 226 as of today. I hadn’t really announced that I was going to lean down, but that’s the plan. Especially because I really want to show separation. I’m pretty happy with my size for now. Planning to be a more progressive cut down, so weight won’t move very quickly, but composition should change. 

Took this pic today during lunges. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 14, 2022)

You ever do front or Zercher squats?


----------



## Stickler (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 10
> ...


Nice, what are trying to cut too and where would you say your stats are at now?


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 10
> ...


Awesome that you and the lady can share lifting together, man! Happy there's no hernia!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> You ever do front or Zercher squats?



I haven’t. Trendkill told me about them and they look cool. My elbows would have a tough time with them. Thanks for asking though. They look really beneficial for a lot of folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Nice, what are trying to cut too and where would you say your stats are at now?



I’m really not sure where to even guess. I’d almost say around 20-22% BF just estimating. I’d like to get down to 210 and reevaluate things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 14, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Awesome that you and the lady can share lifting together, man! Happy there's no hernia!



Man it really is, it’s awesome. Well, I do have a small hiatal one. But I was worried about an inguinal one lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Squats
> 135 x 10
> ...


Holy shit those are tree trunks! Damn man well it's nice you're back to squatting I'm sure it feels awesome to get back at it again.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

Chest and triceps

Flat DB bench 
55 x 15
75 x 10
100 x 10
115 x is 10 , 10, 10 (PR for 1 rep lol?) I’ve never touched anything about 105’s)
70 x 15, 15

HS press
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15

HS incline press
120 x 15
140 x 12, 12, 12

Pec Dec
150 x 10
130 x 12, 12

EZ Bar Slullcrushers 
80 x 10, 10, 10, 10



Ez Bar standing curls
80 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Standing tricep press downs straight bar
65 x 12, 12, 12, 12

My gym finally got dumbbells above 100 and I’ve been eyeballing them for about two weeks. Finally got to get my hands on them today and really surprised myself. I’ve never lifted above 105’s. Haven’t seen above that at most places. The highest we have now, so I’ll probably try to get my hands on those soon. I just have to be careful falling back on the Bench with my shoulder. I felt strong as shit today and felt great. Was an awesome day. Ready for the weekend with my Lady and our Brady bunch. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

Killing it man. Doing a push day today and this just gave me some extra motivations... 115's.... one day, one day. Great work!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 16, 2022)

Nice work bro! Good job with the 115's!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Killing it man. Doing a push day today and this just gave me some extra motivations... 115's.... one day, one day. Great work!



Thanks brother. Looking forward to seeing your log later. Kill it in there. You’ve been putting in great work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Nice work bro! Good job with the 115's!



Thanks my man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Flat DB bench
> 55 x 15
> ...


Way to go on the DB bench!! How does your tendonitis handle the control when laying back or sitting up?


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Way to go on the DB bench!! How does your tendonitis handle the control when laying back or sitting up?



Thanks brother. Honestly, my tendinitis has been pretty great lately. Almost non existent. Now it’s my right shoulder that’s fucking with me lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Flat DB bench
> 55 x 15
> ...


 Man back in the day the first time they fixed the 150s at my gym, I had to try them as soon as I noticed. Sucked after doing a Delt/Arm day but had to be done. 26 year old me was ready to go lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Man back in the day the first time they fixed the 150s at my gym, I had to try them as soon as I noticed. Sucked after doing a Delt/Arm day but had to be done. 26 year old me was ready to go lol



Hahaha that’s awesome man. God I bet those were heavy. I’d have have to throw the straps on to hold those  I’d love to try them. I’m gonna try to hit those 125’s and see if I can at least get 6 on em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 16, 2022)

God damn you guys are monsters lol when I get to 100s I'll be happy let alone 125's


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 16, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> God damn you guys are monsters lol when I get to 100s I'll be happy let alone 125's



Haha you’ll get there bro. Just keep putting in the work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iGone (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Flat DB bench
> 55 x 15
> ...


Look at those fucking delts through your shirt, god damn man you're killing it


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

iGone said:


> Look at those fucking delts through your shirt, god damn man you're killing it



Man I really appreciate that. I feel like delts are a weak spot for me so that feels awesome to hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahaha that’s awesome man. God I bet those were heavy. I’d have have to throw the straps on to hold those  I’d love to try them. I’m gonna try to hit those 125’s and see if I can at least get 6 on em
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it was a cool day. It got Facebook famous in my small pond area back then lol


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yea it was a cool day. It got Facebook famous in my small pond area back then lol



Haha that’s awesome bro. Gotta love that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha you’ll get there bro. Just keep putting in the work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Truth


----------



## Stickler (Sep 17, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yea it was a cool day. It got Facebook famous in my small pond area back then lol


You and your 8 followers were pretty pumped I bet!


Jk, my 4 followers woulda been psyched for sure


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 17, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You and your 8 followers were pretty pumped I bet!
> 
> 
> Jk, my 4 followers woulda been psyched for sure



Lmao silly ass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 17, 2022)

You're over there like...


IronSoul said:


> My gym finally got dumbbells above 100 and I’ve been eyeballing them for about two weeks



Meanwhile... I'm over here like




Hella good work today man! No I'm not super jealous or anything like that (maybe)


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Man I really appreciate that. I feel like delts are a weak spot for me so that feels awesome to hear.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FML if you consider those to be weak spots than my delts are innies not outties


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> FML if you consider those to be weak spots than my delts are innies not outties



Lmao I just laughed so hard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 18, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> FML if you consider those to be weak spots than my delts are innies not outties


Seconded! 🤣


----------



## PZT (Sep 18, 2022)

Stickler said:


> You and your 8 followers were pretty pumped I bet!
> 
> 
> Jk, my 4 followers woulda been psyched for sure


Hahaha naw it was are gym owners page. I never posted fitness stuff back then. My buddies would roast me haha


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Back and biceps

HS Low row 
1pps x 15
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS wide Lat pull
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated cable row, neutral grip
160 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrugs on flat HS press machine
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12 (fucking loved these)

HS high rows
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing DB curls
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10


Felt pretty good today. Really focusing on contractions and hypertrophy. My girl got it all in with me today again. She’s killing it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back and biceps
> 
> HS Low row
> 1pps x 15
> ...


That fucking rocks man ! we might be the kings of our jungle but its always better when the queen is just as hungry and hunts with us.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 18, 2022)

Yano said:


> That fucking rocks man ! we might be the kings of our jungle but its always better when the queen is just as hungry and hunts with us.



Hell yeah man, you know it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

Shoulders 

DB shoulder press
50 x 12
70 x 12, 12, 12

EZ Bar upright rows
90 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrug Machine
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12
3pps x 12, 12

Cable rope face pulls
62.5 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated DB curls, back against bench
40 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Medial delt raise on delt machine, pictured below 
60 x 12, 12
80 x 12, 12

Standing cable crunch 
85 x 15, 15, 15

Lady got it in with me today again. Love when we get to lift together. Feeling great lately. 


Here is the pic of the delt machine. I love it. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 12
> ...


That machine looks oooooold school. Definitely speaks to quality construction that it's still chugging along, I love those older machines for that.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> That machine looks oooooold school. Definitely speaks to quality construction that it's still chugging along, I love those older machines for that.



Hell yea man. I love that stuff. It’s one of my favorites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 12
> ...


Yoked up


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 19, 2022)

PZT said:


> Yoked up



Thanks brother, trying to get there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 12
> ...


Just used same machine today for the first time. It’s a killer. Was only doing 20 lbs by the end


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 12
> ...


One of my favorite delta machines. Killer drop sets on it too


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

quackattack said:


> Just used same machine today for the first time. It’s a killer. Was only doing 20 lbs by the end



That’s awesome your gym has one. This is the only gym I’ve lifted in that I’ve seen one. I absolutely love it. I’ll turn sideways sometimes and do front delts with it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> One of my favorite delta machines. Killer drop sets on it too



Oh dude I bet they are awesome on it. I need to try some on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Legs

Leg press, single leg
4plates x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Prone leg curl
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated calf raise machine 
2plates x 12, 12, 12

Didn’t have much time today. But wanted to get some legs in. I’ll prob hit legs again this week to get more done. I have a custody hearing soon. Figured I’d bust my legs out my pants for it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press, single leg
> 4plates x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
> ...


Good Luck at the hearing !


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> Good Luck at the hearing !



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## llazy_llama (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press, single leg
> 4plates x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
> ...


Good luck at your hearing, man. I'll be rooting for you.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

llazy_llama said:


> Good luck at your hearing, man. I'll be rooting for you.



Appreciate you bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Leg press, single leg
> 4plates x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10
> ...


good luck bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 20, 2022)

Thanks fellas. Court went well for now. Kids remain with me and she had to get a breathalyzer on her car and court ordered drug screening. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2022)

Not sure what was going on with court but glad to hear you are okay.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Not sure what was going on with court but glad to hear you are okay.



Thanks Skull, I appreciate that. Just some custody stuff today. Their mom is a nut job to summarize a little lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks Skull, I appreciate that. Just some custody stuff today. Their mom is a nut job to summarize a little lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Enough said. I had one of those too!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> Enough said. I had one of those too!



Haha so you already know. Hope all is well with you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

One thing I’ve realized lately since dropping tren, I don’t go hypo so often or severely. That has been a really nice change. I’m honestly thinking that NPP may be my new favorite compound. I’m already liking it over tren, but may be too early to tell entirely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Sep 21, 2022)

I would be ok with the hypo lol


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> One thing I’ve realized lately since dropping tren, I don’t go hypo so often or severely. That has been a really nice change. I’m honestly thinking that NPP may be my new favorite compound. I’m already liking it over tren, but may be too early to tell entirely.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tren is the best drug  at nutrient partitioning there is I think so if you aren't putting in enough carbs spread throughout the day on time you can go hypo pretty easy.

Try eating low GI carbs like oatmeal and brown rice whole grain breads lentils even some porridges are cool oh and sweet potatos shit like that is good. All low GI carbs.

Then you wont be so prone to spike n drop n spike n drop you can keep your blood sugar steady. An try not to blow your meal timing that will make a big difference in your blood sugar levels so every 3-4 hours be on point with them carbs. 

That might help if ya decide to try again.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> Tren is the best drug at nutrient partitioning there is I think so if you aren't putting in enough carbs spread throughout the day on time you can go hypo pretty easy.
> 
> Try eating low GI carbs like oatmeal and brown rice whole grain breads lentils even some porridges are cool oh and sweet potatos shit like that is good. All low GI carbs.
> 
> ...



You’re absolutely right bro and I realized that towards the end. Will definitely be doing that if I run it again. I also think I need to have a slow digesting carb before bed. I would wake up needing carbs so bad. I started thinking I was diabetic lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 21, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> You’re absolutely right bro and I realized that towards the end. Will definitely be doing that if I run it again. I also think I need to have a slow digesting carb before bed. I would wake up needing carbs so bad. I started thinking I was diabetic lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did the same shit ,, wake up in the middle of the night craving like a fucking fiend , make a piece of toast with a spoon of sugar and  some cinnamon just so I could get back to sleep some nights.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 21, 2022)

Chesticles

Incline BB bench 
135 x 15
185 x 6
225 x 10, 8, 8, 8, 8, 5

HS incline press
140 x 15
180 x 10, 10, 10

HS decline press
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 12

Tricep press downs with slanted bar
62.5 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Got some pressing and a little triceps in today. I think I’m going to start doing a little less and trying to hit things twice a week. I feel like I’ll grow better. At least for the next 4-6 weeks. Then I will have a few heavy weeks. Feeling great. Felt huge today. 














Few progress pics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

Holy incline bench batman! Did I count right? 55 reps @ 225....Solid work Bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Holy incline bench batman! Did I count right? 55 reps @ 225....Solid work Bro!



Should just be 47, but still felt great! Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Should just be 47, but still felt great! Thanks brother
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shit, my blurry eyes thought there were 5 (8's). Stupid bi-focals , I see good up close with them and far away but a computer screen is middle ground and never clear. Still 47 reps is amazing!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Shit, my blurry eyes thought there were 5 (8's). Stupid bi-focals , I see good up close with them and far away but a computer screen is middle ground and never clear. Still 47 reps is amazing!



I’m blind as shit, so I feel you. Actually going to a lasik consultation this morning. Really hope I’m a candidate for it. And thanks again bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m blind as shit, so I feel you. Actually going to a lasik consultation this morning. Really hope I’m a candidate for it. And thanks again bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are its well worth it. Had mine done years ago, just did vision test last week and still 20/20


----------



## Yano (Sep 22, 2022)

Don't  feel bad man , some times i'll be lookin all over the house cant see shit

 wifes like what are you looking for ? my glasses I cant find them 

uhhh ,,,, you're wearing them  😣


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Yano said:


> Don't feel bad man , some times i'll be lookin all over the house cant see shit
> 
> wifes like what are you looking for ? my glasses I cant find them
> 
> uhhh ,,,, you're wearing them



Lmao I just spit my drink out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> If you are its well worth it. Had mine done years ago, just did vision test last week and still 20/20



That’s what my lady has said. She had hers done last year. She’s actually getting this for me as my birthday present. She’s incredible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Sep 22, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That’s what my lady has said. She had hers done last year. She’s actually getting this for me as my birthday present. She’s incredible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A keeper


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 22, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> A keeper



Hell yeah man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

Back 

Lat pull down
120 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Nautilus seated row
200 x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS high supinated row
140 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrug machine 
2pps x 12
3pps x 12, 12
4pps x 10, 10, 10

Upright rows, EZ bar
90 x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS MTS high row, pronated
140 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Cable straight bar press downs
60 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Single arm seated cable row, twist at end
50 x 12, 12, 12

Standing DB curls
45 x 10, 10, 10

Today felt great. I think it was more about therapy than hypertrophy today. I was in a different world through all my lifts, like I was the only one in the gym. I needed that. Another homicide free day for me. I’ll take it.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

Love when days go like that. Plus homicide free is nice. Jail is not nice.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Love when days go like that. Plus homicide free is nice. Jail is not nice.



And the food is terrible 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> And the food is terrible
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And cold metal toilets with no seats....🥶🥶


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> And cold metal toilets with no seats....



With the water fountain on top of it. Same unit. No fun lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> With the water fountain on top of it. Same unit. No fun lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, so good call on the no homicide day. String a few more of those along. And think of those toilets anytime the feeling creeps in again


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Yeah, so good call on the no homicide day. String a few more of those along. And think of those toilets anytime the feeling creeps in again



Thank you for that. I will do that from now on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Sep 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> With the water fountain on top of it. Same unit. No fun lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You guys are describing my freshman dorm community bathroom.


----------



## PZT (Sep 23, 2022)

38 sets is always therapeutic


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 23, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> You guys are describing my freshman dorm community bathroom.


Jail... college.... same same


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 23, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> And cold metal toilets with no seats....🥶🥶


...with the piss droplets on it?...you mean the water cooler??


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 23, 2022)

PZT said:


> 38 sets is always therapeutic



See, I didn’t even know I did that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Sep 23, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chesticles
> 
> Incline BB bench
> 135 x 15
> ...


God damn the volume! Great work man getting me psyched for chest day on suday here


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 25, 2022)

Shoulders and some arms

HS shoulder press 
2pps x 10, 10
3pps x 6, 6

Shrugs on HS flat press, isolated 
2pps x 12
3pps x 12, 12, 12

Cable upright rows
100 x 12
115 x 12
130 x 12, 12

Cross cable delt raises
20 x 15, 15
30 x 12, 8

Seated dip machine
1pps x 15
2pps x 12, 12

Straight bar tricep press downs 
110 x 15
130 x 12
150 x 12, 12

Standing EZ bar cable curls
70 x 15, 15, 15, 15


Hadn’t planned on getting to workout today. We had all the kids and didn’t think we’d be able to make it happen. We figured a way to do it, so the lady and I went together and hit some decent shoulders and arms within the time we had. Really glad we got in there today. I was feeling sloppy and depleted. Sitting at 227 right now. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 25, 2022)

Looking beefy af bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 25, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Looking beefy af bro!



Thanks brother, I appreciate that. I always feel like a short fat fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 25, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> short *beefy* fuck


There you go, all better


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 25, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> There you go, all better



Short beefy great fuck** fixed it for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 26, 2022)

Chest 

Flat BB bench 
135 x 12
225 x 10, 10, 10
275 x 4
300 x 1
225 x 10, 10

CGBP 
135 x 15
185 x 6, 6

High cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12

Mid cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12

Tricep straight bar press downs 
65 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Had a pretty good day. Didn’t have as much time as I wanted. My son went to the dentist today and has been loopy as shit lol. It’s been funny to say the least. Had to get in and out. Trying to get my shoulder used to a little weight on the bar again. I don’t plan on hitting heavier sets for a few more weeks but trying to give a taste of it to my body. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slabiathan (Sep 26, 2022)

Got caught back up on the log bro! Looking awesome, man!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

Slabiathan said:


> Got caught back up on the log bro! Looking awesome, man!



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

My labs came back today. Everything is perfect except liver enzymes a little out of range. I expected them to be. I cut the proviron out a few days ago and I usually have a drink here and there, cut that out for now as well. I think when I go back, enzymes will be good. I usually run Tudca alongside orals and didn’t this time. The ultrasound is for my gallbladder. Still trying to figure out these GI issues and stomach pain. GI scan and stool sample were both clear, and now labs are good. Pictured below is the docs message to me about the labs. Always good to hear him sounding so positive, mostly. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Signsin1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Boom! looking good Iron!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Boom! looking good Iron!



Thanks brother, was definitely happy about that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

Nice, I hope the scans come back with some answers.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Nice, I hope the scans come back with some answers.



Thank you. Lawddd me too. Or I get a scope or something. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thank you. Lawddd me too. Or I get a scope or something.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those aren't so much fun, but i guess neither is GI issues and pain.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 27, 2022)

Back 

Seated cable row, neutral close grip
140 x 12, 12
160 x 12, 12

Nautilus Lat pull down
155 x 12
170 x 12, 12, 12

HS MTS high row
140 x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS MTS low row, supinated
120 x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS High Row, supinated 
2pps x 12, 12, 12

Shrug machine
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15

Incline DB curls
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12


Lady was able to hit it with me today. She’s looking great. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 27, 2022)

Hell yeah! I love when couples work out together. Shes got some nice arms on her too!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Legs

Non traditional leg press
3pps x 15
4pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Isolated leg press
2pps x 12, 12, 12

Prone leg curl
125 x 12, 12, 8
110 x 10

Standing calf raise 
220 x 12
240 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Seated calf raise
2 plates x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Stair climber
10:00

Legs coming along decent. I’ll get em there eventually. Headed home to celebrate one of our girls birthdays. She turned 4 today. Gonna try to keep my PZT ass away from the cake. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Non traditional leg press
> 3pps x 15
> ...


Good workout bro, pushing some weight on the standing calf raises


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 28, 2022)

Legs and stairs???

You crazy


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good workout bro, pushing some weight on the standing calf raises



Thanks brother, they felt really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Good workout bro, pushing some weight on the standing calf raises



Thanks brother, they felt really good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Legs and stairs???
> 
> You crazy



I felt like it made up for my lack of accessories 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

Hell of a work out but DEM SHOES !!!


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> Hell of a work out but DEM SHOES !!!



Fucking love these shoes. I can’t help I have hobbit feet lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Sep 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fucking love these shoes. I can’t help I have hobbit feet lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear ya on the feet , 9 EEE here they are almost as wide as they are long.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 28, 2022)

Yano said:


> I hear ya on the feet , 9 EEE here they are almost as wide as they are long.



Good base for squats lol! Mine are narrow and flat as fuck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Tiddies and triceps

Incline BB Bench 
135 x 15
185 x 8
225 x 10, 10, 10, 6
205 x 8, 8

HS decline press
3pps x 10, 10, 10
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Straight bar cable tricep press downs
65 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

EZ bar reverse cable tricep press downs
50 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Mid cable fly
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Incline DB fly
40 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing cable crunch with ropes
85 x 15, 15, 15

And we doneeeee sonnnn! 







Lighting made this weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 29, 2022)

Nice tiddies and good work man


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Nice tiddies and good work man



Thanks homie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## quackattack (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm jealous of all you fucks repping 225 on incline


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

quackattack said:


> I'm jealous of all you fucks repping 225 on incline



It didn’t happen overnight! I’m jealous of all y’all deadlifting cars lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> It didn’t happen overnight! I’m jealous of all y’all deadlifting cars lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I make this joke with a girlfriend of mine that could hip thrust a small car. I'm a little jealous


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 29, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> I make this joke with a girlfriend of mine that could hip thrust a small car. I'm a little jealous



I’m sure your hip thrusting is just fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 30, 2022)

Back and biceps

Seated cable row , neutral grip
160 x 12
200 x 8
220 x 8
260 x 8, 8, 8

Nautilus Lat pull
215 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS MTS High Row
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS seated row, neutral grip, isolated
3pps x 8
4pps x 8, 8, 8

HS Shrugs
4pps x 12, 12, 12
2pps x 15, 15

EZ bar curls
100 x 10, 8, 8

Standing DB curl
40 x 8, 8, 8

Fuck it, I wanted to go heavy today. Felt fucking amazing. 


Oh and I had my ultrasound today, I have gallstones. Awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Sep 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Back and biceps
> 
> Seated cable row , neutral grip
> 160 x 12
> ...


Strong as fuck on those rows. Good work.

Sorry to hear about the gallstones though


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 30, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Strong as fuck on those rows. Good work.
> 
> Sorry to hear about the gallstones though



Thanks brother. Man those rows felt so fucking good. Yeah it’s a bummer but I’m glad to have an answer. I had guessed it was gallbladder related. I thought I saw little circles on the screen when she was doing the ultrasound and I was like fuck I hope that’s not cancer. So I’ll be happy that it’s nothing more severe. Brother [mention]Yano [/mention] must have sent one of those prayers up for me the other night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Sep 30, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Fuck it, I wanted to go heavy today. Felt fucking amazing.
> 
> 
> Oh and I had my ultrasound today, I have gallstones. Awesome.


Damn nice work. Definitely heavy. 

Sucky about the stones. But glad you have some answers now.


----------



## IronSoul (Sep 30, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Damn nice work. Definitely heavy.
> 
> Sucky about the stones. But glad you have some answers now.



Hell yeah, me too. No answers will drive you crazy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

Legs

Non traditional leg press
2pps x 15
4pps x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Single leg press
2pps x 8, 8, 8

Standing calf raise machine
260 x 12, 12, 12, 12
300 x 12, 12

Prone leg curls
110 x 12, 12, 12, 8


Got in some good word, gonna split this with another leg day this week. My oldest is on fall break this week so workouts will be faster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 3, 2022)

Just got caught up holy shit man looking good!

Leg press followed by single leg press lol my legs are now sore again just reading that


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Just got caught up holy shit man looking good!
> 
> Leg press followed by single leg press lol my legs are now sore again just reading that



Good to hear from you Max. I was hoping all was okay with ya. Good to see ya back. 

Haha gotta make up for not getting to squat. The rack is always fucking taken and I’m not gonna wait to start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Oct 3, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Good to hear from you Max. I was hoping all was okay with ya. Good to see ya back.
> 
> Haha gotta make up for not getting to squat. The rack is always fucking taken and I’m not gonna wait to start.
> 
> ...


Usually taken by someone on their phone too lol pros of having the gym in my garage is squat rack is all mine... cons- no fucking leg press. or cables. or a lot of shit


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 3, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> Usually taken by someone on their phone too lol pros of having the gym in my garage is squat rack is all mine... cons- no fucking leg press. or cables. or a lot of shit



No doubt man. Just keep building up over time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 4, 2022)

Chest 

Flat DB Bench 
50 x 15
100 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

HS press
3pps x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

HS incline press
180 x 8
200 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Straight bar tricep press downs
80 x 8
100 x 8, 8, 8, 8

EZ bar reverse tricep pressdowns
72.5 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Standing cable crunches
85 x 20, 20, 20

Sauna 
10:00









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 5, 2022)

Back 

Wide Lat pull 
120 x 12
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

MTS High Row
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

MTS low row, supinated
160 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Nautilus Lat pull down, pronated grip to neutral grip with twist
200 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS Shrugs
4pps x 8, 8, 8, 8

BB upright rows
110 x 8, 8, 8, 8

Lat Pull down, close neutral grip
160 x 8, 8, 8, 8

EZ bar curl
100 x 8
80 x 8, 8, 8, 8 (dropped to get better contractions)

Isolated DB preacher curl
30 x 8, 8, 8, 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1bigun11 (Oct 5, 2022)

Hard work brother. Good stuff!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 5, 2022)

1bigun11 said:


> Hard work brother. Good stuff!



Thanks brother!! Trying to get like you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 6, 2022)

Legs

Non traditional Leg press 
3pps x 8
5pps x 8
6pps x 8, 8
4pps x 15, 15

Some kind of squat machine, high stance targeting glutes and hams
1pps x 12
2pps x 12
3pps x 10
4pps x 8, 8

Standing calf raise machine
300 x 10, 10
340 x 10, 10
260 x 20

Nautilus leg extension
125 x 10
185 x 8, 8, 8
155 x 12

Nautilus Prone leg curl
125 x 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

Hip abductor
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Hip adduction 
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Standing cable crunches 
85 x 20, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Shoulders

DB shoulder press
50 x 15
90 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS shoulder press
2pps x 12, 12, 12

HS Shrugs
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Anterior Delt DB raises
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Medial Delt DB raises 
30 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Standing delt raise machine
60 x 10
80 x 8, 8

Reverse cable cross fly
20 x 12, 10, 10

Posterior delt machine
85 x 12
115 x 10
100 x 12

Those 90’s felt awesome. Video below









						Streamable Video
					

Watch this video on Streamable.




					streamable.com
				




Last set of the 90’s for 8


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 15
> ...


Made the 90s look like 20s. Good work!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 7, 2022)

Putting in the work! 

I think we'll be seeing more of those 90s in your log in future days.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Made the 90s look like 20s. Good work!



Thanks brother! Gonna see how heavy I can go in a few weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Putting in the work!
> 
> I think we'll be seeing more of those 90s in your log in future days.



I think you may be right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks brother! Gonna see how heavy I can go in a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you ever tried banded DB shoulder press? Creeping Death 2 had them sprinkled in and I loved them.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Have you ever tried banded DB shoulder press? Creeping Death 2 had them sprinkled in and I loved them.



I haven’t man. How do you set that up? That sounds awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 15
> ...


Looking like you stole your little brothers hoodie.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

PZT said:


> Looking like you stole your little brothers hoodie.



Lmao it’s an XL! If I wear anything bigger, it’s like a dress cuz of the length 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 7, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I haven’t man. How do you set that up? That sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bands under the feet and around the hands. It’s easy with a partner to set up


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 7, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Bands under the feet and around the hands. It’s easy with a partner to set up



I need to order some bands anyway. I’m gonna try these. Thanks dude


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 9, 2022)

Chest

Flat DB bench 
65 x 15
100 x 10
120 x 8, 8, 8
100 x 10

HS flat Bench, lying
2pps x 10
3pps x 6, 6, 6

HS decline
2pps x 10
3pps x 8, 8, 8

Straight bar tricep press downs on cables
115 x 12
130 x 12
160 x 8, 8, 8

Today took a lot out of me. Got a terrible headache during the HS declines. So finished those and triceps and rolled out. Heading to the park with the lady and kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Oct 9, 2022)

Looking strong on dbs


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 9, 2022)

PZT said:


> Looking strong on dbs



Thanks man. I’m gonna have to work on grip strength. I could barely hold ‘em without straps. Had to get used to how long they are too lol. That was different.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 9, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks man. I’m gonna have to work on grip strength. I could barely hold ‘em without straps. Had to get used to how long they are too lol. That was different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



My gym doesn’t even have DB that heavy. Someone broke the 110 so now they top out at 100. Good job bro


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 9, 2022)

namelessug said:


> My gym doesn’t even have DB that heavy. Someone broke the 110 so now they top out at 100. Good job bro



Damn that sucks. I went to my girls gym today and got excited when I saw them lol. Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 10, 2022)

Back

Lat pull 
120 x 12
180 x 8, 8, 8 

Bent over BB rows
135 x 12, 12, 12
185 x 8, 8

MTS Low Row, Supinated
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

MTS High Row, pronated
180 x 8, 8, 8, 8

HS shrugs
2pps x 15
3pps x 12, 12, 12

Straight bar Lat press downs
60 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated DB curl, isolated
40 x 8, 8, 8

Reverse curl 21’s, EZ bar 
50 x two sets

Regular reverse curls
50 x 15


Those reverse 21’s are rough [mention]RiR0 [/mention] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

Shoulders

DB shoulder press 
50 x 15
70 x 8
100 x 6, 6, 6 (PR for one rep) 
70 x 10

HS Shoulder press, very slow reps
2pps x 12, 12, 10

DB medial delt raise
30 x 10
Switched to delt raise machine, contractions are better

Medial Delt raise machine 
60 x 12, 12, 12

Thanks to all of the craziness in the training and drugs thread, it motivated me to hit that PR. Gotta hunt the good stuff! Feeling strong as shit lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> PR for one rep


congrats


----------



## Stickler (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 15
> ...


awesome job on the PR!


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> PR for one rep


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> View attachment 29910



Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namelessug (Oct 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> DB shoulder press
> 50 x 15
> ...



Congrats Bro!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

namelessug said:


> Congrats Bro!



Thanks man! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 11, 2022)

Congrats bro, we need to bicker more often I guess! Hey whatever motivates you! Lol


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 11, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Congrats bro, we need to bicker more often I guess! Hey whatever motivates you! Lol



Haha right? Thanks dude 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 12, 2022)

Legs

Leg press, non traditional
2pps x 20
5pps x 8, 8
6pps x 6, 6
7pps x 4
3pps x 12

Isolated leg press
2pps x 8, 8

Standing calf raise machine
300 x 12
340 x 10
400 x 8, 8, 8, 8
300 x 12

Seated calf raises 
90 x 12, 12
180 x 8

Prone leg curl
115 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Seated leg extension
125 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Hip adductor
130 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Hip abductor
110 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Pic of leg press so you can see the difference 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congratulations.


----------



## namelessug (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude thats awesome! Happy for you brother


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yea! Congrats brother!


----------



## Butch_C (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is some good news! Congrats


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs
> 
> Non traditional leg press
> 3pps x 15
> ...


Nice 
What shoes


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Thanks everyone! Much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Nice
> What shoes



Some kind of adidas, I’ll have to look them up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just saw  this man , that is just fucking fantastic !! God Bless !!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Yano said:


> Just saw this man , that is just fucking fantastic !! God Bless !!



Thanks brother!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 13, 2022)

Congratulations man. That's the right move IMO.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 13, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Congratulations man. That's the right move IMO.
> View attachment 30123



Thanks homie!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fukk yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 14, 2022)

Congrats on the custody issue man! Lifts are looking great too.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 14, 2022)

CohibaRobusto said:


> Congrats on the custody issue man! Lifts are looking great too.



Thanks brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 14, 2022)

Lasik went great today. I can already see. Blows my
Mind. Best experience I’ve ever had with that medical team. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btcowboy (Oct 14, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Lasik went great today. I can already see. Blows my
> Mind. Best experience I’ve ever had with that medical team.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck ya, best decision I ever made so I have no doubt you are happy


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 14, 2022)

Btcowboy said:


> Fuck ya, best decision I ever made so I have no doubt you are happy



Man so fucking ecstatic bro. I’ve wanted this forever. So crazy how I can already see 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 14, 2022)

Awesome news! Glad it went well!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 16, 2022)

Chest 

DB flat bench 
50 x 20
100 x 10
120 x 8, 8, 8
100 x 12, 12

Incline HS MTS press
180 x 10, 10, 10

Decline HS press
2pps x 12, 12, 12

JYM Stoppani style DB flys
30 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Straight bar tricep press downs
80 x 12
95 x 10
105 x 10
115 x 10
125 x 8, 8

Reverse cable tricep press downs EZ Bar
65 x 12
80 x 10, 10


Pic of the cables for triceps today lol had to load it down. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 16, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest
> 
> DB flat bench
> 50 x 20
> ...


That's pretty funny. This is how I have to load mine down currently 🙃


----------



## PZT (Oct 16, 2022)

Well damn that’s some reps with dumbbells


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 16, 2022)

PZT said:


> Well damn that’s some reps with dumbbells



Thanks dude. I needed them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Novaflex (Oct 17, 2022)

My man. One upping me on those reps with 120’s 🤣

Sessions looking good bro.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Novaflex said:


> My man. One upping me on those reps with 120’s
> 
> Sessions looking good bro.



Hahaha thanks brother. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Shoulders

Shoulder DB press
50 x 15
100 x 6, 6, 6, 6
70 x 10, 10

HS shoulder press, isolated
2pps x 10, 10, 10

HS Shrugs
3pps x 8
2pps x 
-dropped weight because I’m tired as fuck today. Actually just left after that set. I gotta get more sleep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 17, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Shoulders
> 
> Shoulder DB press
> 50 x 15
> ...


I’m trying to take the hundos out like you. Damn good work


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 17, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> I’m trying to take the hundos out like you. Damn good work



Thanks man. I think they are taking me out lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 18, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Just got permanent full custody of my kids today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The seated dumbbell press PR was great but this is awesome.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 19, 2022)

Trendkill said:


> The seated dumbbell press PR was great but this is awesome.



Thanks brother. Best thing that’s happened in a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 19, 2022)

I thought I had torn a pec or something. Went to the doc and he said it’s just bruised and to take it easy on upper body for a bit, so I got lucky it didn’t tear. So I’ll be going a little easier on chest for a bit. Here’s what it looks like. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Oct 19, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> just bruised


that's good news. rest well.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 20, 2022)

eazy said:


> that's good news. rest well.



Thanks big E


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beachbody30 (Oct 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I thought I had torn a pec or something. Went to the doc and he said it’s just bruised and to take it easy on upper body for a bit, so I got lucky it didn’t tear. So I’ll be going a little easier on chest for a bit. Here’s what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang! That’s gotta be as close to a tear as you can get without actually doing it. Really glad to see that you lucked out.


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 20, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> take it easy on upper body for a bit


I read this as "legs are about to get trashed" 

Glad it's not a tear though.


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 20, 2022)

Figured I would wear this instead of my uniform today to turn my army shit in for good.  fuck em


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 27, 2022)

I’m still here. Just haven’t been logging my workouts. Glad I started logging back today. Hit a PR on incline Bench. Felt great. I thought I had put 5’s on and I had really put 10’s on so I ended up hitting 335 instead of 325. Also, I decide fuck the deficit and I’m gonna grow some more. Especially since not have to worry about a two mile run and all that other shit now. Here’s todays workout and current pic. Might be a little surprising, I’m sitting at 245 bodyweight. 


Chest

Incline BB press
135 x 12
225 x 8
255 x 6
275 x 4
300 x 1
315 x 1
335 x 1 (meant to put 325 on and realized I put 10’s instead of 5’s, but fuck I’ll take it) PR!
225 x 12, 10 

HS decline press
3pps x 10, 10, 10
4pps x 5

Incline DB flys
30 x 10, 10, 10

EZ bar cable tricep press downs
65 x 15 
80 x 10
95 x 10, 10, 10

EZ bar cable tricep reverse press down
70 x 10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Pec Dec
115 x 12, 12, 12
-Time under tension sets







P.S. I wear this shirt a lot. I love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Oct 27, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m still here. Just haven’t been logging my workouts. Glad I started logging back today. Hit a PR on incline Bench. Felt great. I thought I had put 5’s on and I had really put 10’s on so I ended up hitting 335 instead of 325. Also, I decide fuck the deficit and I’m gonna grow some more. Especially since not have to worry about a two mile run and all that other shit now. Here’s todays workout and current pic. Might be a little surprising, I’m sitting at 245 bodyweight.
> 
> 
> Chest
> ...


Nice PR. I’m trying to catch up to you bro


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 27, 2022)

Dang, I wish I had tiddies like yours 🤩

Glad you're back to logging too!


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 27, 2022)

Thebiggestdumbass said:


> Nice PR. I’m trying to catch up to you bro



Thanks brother! And here I am thinking I’m just a little guy in the midst of all of y’all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Oct 27, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Dang, I wish I had tiddies like yours
> 
> Glad you're back to logging too!



Haha I’m not sure you would like how these look on you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Oct 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haha I’m not sure you would like how these look on you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair point


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m still here. Just haven’t been logging my workouts. Glad I started logging back today. Hit a PR on incline Bench. Felt great. I thought I had put 5’s on and I had really put 10’s on so I ended up hitting 335 instead of 325. Also, I decide fuck the deficit and I’m gonna grow some more. Especially since not have to worry about a two mile run and all that other shit now. Here’s todays workout and current pic. Might be a little surprising, I’m sitting at 245 bodyweight.
> 
> 
> Chest
> ...


Awesome lift man


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 2, 2022)

My fat ass at 245 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My PHAT ass at 245


You spelled that wrong 😆 Also, 5 more quality pounds to go and you're going to be ridiculous in that cut.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 2, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> You spelled that wrong  Also, 5 more quality pounds to go and you're going to be ridiculous in that cut.



Haha you the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> My fat ass at 245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude you're a monster , holy shit  you're always half covered up GD son you got arms like trees


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> Dude you're a monster , holy shit you're always half covered up GD son you got arms like trees



Hahaha this made my morning bro. I appreciate that. I’m a little bloated in this. Holding some water. My body dysmorphia is bad. I don’t ever see shit, and think I look like a walking bowling ball 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hahaha this made my morning bro. I appreciate that. I’m a little bloated in this. Holding some water. My body dysmorphia is bad. I don’t ever see shit, and think I look like a walking bowling ball
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm the same way and I'm not really around many other people other than family ever so I Iose site of how thick I am compared to most folks out and about until she drags me to the store and I look around

Ive always felt small in my head ,, i'll joke with her some times ,, shhhh listen .. what ,,? ,, listen !??   what am I listening too ?? .... You can  hear me getting smaller


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 2, 2022)

Yano said:


> I'm the same way and I'm not really around many other people other than family ever so I Iose site of how thick I am compared to most folks out and about until she drags me to the store and I look around
> 
> Ive always felt small in my head ,, i'll joke with her some times ,, shhhh listen .. what ,,? ,, listen !?? what am I listening too ?? .... You can hear me getting smaller



Haha I love it. That’s a good point though man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 3, 2022)

Was holding a ton of water the other day. I’m actually down to 241 today in this pic today and feel a lot better. My legs are fuller right now too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Nov 3, 2022)

Looking solid brother


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 3, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Looking solid brother



Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 6, 2022)

God dammit I had a big typed up thing for my log and deleted it. Fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 6, 2022)

Edit: mental night lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’m gonna try to retype what I was typing. I’ve been struggling for two years with a lot of things. Even though I have fucjing conquered all things against me, I still find myself being anxious and worried about things. Even being on medication. Most don’t know, a few do, I’ve been through a lot of shit in my life. Most of us on these boards have. I’m not saying mine is any heavier or lighter than anyone else’s, because that’s not what it’s about. It’s about growth and helping brothers, and the few sisters. However, I have absolutely been through some shit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big things coming on the other side of all this.  You know you've always got a family here to talk to about it if you need to.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 6, 2022)

All in my feels Last night I see lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Nov 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> God dammit I had a big typed up thing for my log and deleted it. Fuck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I was real serious that happened once and I lost my shit….. might have been the tren though lol. Now when it happens I’m like “fk it” haha


----------



## PZT (Nov 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> All in my feels Last night I see lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was good post brother.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> When I was real serious that happened once and I lost my shit….. might have been the tren though lol. Now when it happens I’m like “fk it” haha



Lmao I remember when that happened to you recently. I hate that shit. It happened to us yesterday filling out an application to get this house too. I was ready to smash my phone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 8, 2022)

Haven’t been logging my workouts. It’s been nice having a break and just getting after it. But I had a bench today that I haven’t hit in over 10 years. 

I hit 350 pretty easy. Went smooth. So I tried 360 and got stuck as fuck at the very top and couldn’t get it. But I’m happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebiggestdumbass (Nov 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haven’t been logging my workouts. It’s been nice having a break and just getting after it. But I had a bench today that I haven’t hit in over 10 years.
> 
> I hit 350 pretty easy. Went smooth. So I tried 360 and got stuck as fuck at the very top and couldn’t get it. But I’m happy.
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Was holding a ton of water the other day. I’m actually down to 241 today in this pic today and feel a lot better. My legs are fuller right now too
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking thick brother!  I'm following along.. taking notes!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haven’t been logging my workouts. It’s been nice having a break and just getting after it. But I had a bench today that I haven’t hit in over 10 years.
> 
> I hit 350 pretty easy. Went smooth. So I tried 360 and got stuck as fuck at the very top and couldn’t get it. But I’m happy.
> 
> ...


Nice work congrats bro!


----------



## PZT (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Haven’t been logging my workouts. It’s been nice having a break and just getting after it. But I had a bench today that I haven’t hit in over 10 years.
> 
> I hit 350 pretty easy. Went smooth. So I tried 360 and got stuck as fuck at the very top and couldn’t get it. But I’m happy.
> 
> ...


Congrats man


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks fellas. What kinda blows my mind and confuses me is that my incline max is only 15 pounds less at 335. How in the fuck is my flat bench max not higher? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Thanks fellas. What kinda blows my mind and confuses me is that my incline max is only 15 pounds less at 335. How in the fuck is my flat bench max not higher?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have the same foot plant and using the same leg drive for both ?

I know for my stubby ass its easier to plant my feet and get a bit better drive on inclines and seated presses. 

You could set up and start pin presses where you stalled on the 360 and work those in as an accessory , floor presses too. Those might help ya too


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> You have the same foot plant and using the same leg drive for both ?
> 
> I know for my stubby ass its easier to plant my feet and get a bit better drive on inclines and seated presses.
> 
> You could set up and start pin presses where you stalled on the 360 and work those in as an accessory , floor presses too. Those might help ya too



That makes a lot of sense. My drive in incline is superior for sure. My big ass and short legs make it tough on flat lol. 

Butttt I said fuck it just now and just went for 360 on bench and got it and I saw this guy squatting 295 and he just looked at me like I crushed his soul lmao


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Nov 11, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> That makes a lot of sense. My drive in incline is superior for sure. My big ass and short legs make it tough on flat lol.
> 
> Butttt I said fuck it just now and just went for 360 on bench and got it and I saw this guy squatting 295 and he just looked at me like I crushed his soul lmao
> 
> ...


Fuck  yeah man right on !!


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 11, 2022)

Yano said:


> Fuck yeah man right on !!



Thanks brother. Honestly, I have like zero leg drive on flat. It’s almost like I’m sitting on a stool lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 26, 2022)

Back and biceps 

HS iso lateral low row, neutral 
2pps x 12
3pps x 10, 10, 10, 10

HS iso lateral wide lat pull down
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

HS iso lateral high row, neutral 45* grip
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Shrugs on HS flat chest press 
2pps x 15
3pps x 10, 10 
2pps x 12
(Dropped down due to carpal tunnel shit)

V grip cable Lat pull down
120 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Wide cable upright rows
90 x 15
110 x 12, 12, 12

Standing Db curls
40 x 10, 10, 10, 10

Decided to start logging again. It was a nice break. I’m sitting at 240 right now. Decided to progressively Lean out, nothing fast. Here’s a pic from today. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome back!  Once I can get used to working 5x11.5hr overnights a week  I'm hoping to get my sleep and body back on track for gym time.


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 26, 2022)

Stickler said:


> Welcome back! Once I can get used to working 5x11.5hr overnights a week I'm hoping to get my sleep and body back on track for gym time.



Thanks brother. Yeah man, you’re busting your ass right now. And everything outside of work on top. Keep grinding man, you’ll be back here soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome back! Hope you had a nice break! 😊


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 27, 2022)

Shoulders

Ez Bar cable upright rows
110 x 12
130 x 12, 12, 12

HS Isolateral shoulder press
2pps x 12, 12
3pps x 8, 8

Shrugs on HS Isolateral flat bench 
3pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

Medial delt DB raise
25 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Anterior delt DB raise 
25 x 12, 12, 12
30 x 12

Torso rotation machine
130 x 12, 12, 12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 28, 2022)

Simple leg day 


Calf raise machine
280 x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Non traditional leg press
3pps x 15
5pps x 10, 10, 10

Leg extension
140 x 12, 10, 10, 10

Kneeling hamstring curl, isolated
60 x 10
50 x 10, 10, 10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Kneeling hamstring curl


Is this a machine?


----------



## IronSoul (Nov 28, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Is this a machine?



Yeah. It was my first time using it. I first heard of it in PZT’s log I believe. My girl has been doing them so I tried it today. I liked them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Nov 28, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Yeah. It was my first time using it. I first heard of it in PZT’s log I believe. My girl has been doing them so I tried it today. I liked them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet! I had been doing standing ones on a Cable and that has lit up my hamstrings. Definitely feel it more and see them more with standing over Seated, so I was curious about Kneeling.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

Got a little chest and triceps in today. 

Chest

Bench press
135 x 20
225 x 8
275 x 6, 6, 6, 6, 6
225 x 10, 8

HS decline press
3pps x 10, 10, 10
4pps x 5

Pec deck
115 x 12
130 x 12, 12, 12

Cable Tricep press downs with EZ bar
57.5 x 12
82.5 x 12
97.5 x 10













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Got a little chest and triceps in today.
> 
> Chest
> 
> ...


Is it the shirt, upper body growth or your waist coming down a lot?


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> Is it the shirt, upper body growth or your waist coming down a lot?



I think it’s the shirt  I have leaned out a bit and waist does seem to be coming down a bit but haven’t measured it. I’ve been going back and forth for like two months on whether to cut or not. I decided today, I have to do it. I need to lose some BF before I’ll feel good and be happy at a heavier weight. I was 239 today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think it’s the shirt  I have leaned out a bit and waist does seem to be coming down a bit but haven’t measured it. I’ve been going back and forth for like two months on whether to cut or not. I decided today, I have to do it. I need to lose some BF before I’ll feel good and be happy at a heavier weight. I was 239 today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wanna get up to like 260 again before February lol. But pretty sure I’ll have to start tracking again. Been eating way better the past 2 weeks but probably just because I knew a lil blast was coming lol


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> I wanna get up to like 260 again before February lol. But pretty sure I’ll have to start tracking again. Been eating way better the past 2 weeks but probably just because I knew a lil blast was coming lol



Hell yeah dude, that’s big weight. How tall are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> decided today, I have to do it


----------



## PZT (Dec 1, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Hell yeah dude, that’s big weight. How tall are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6’1”


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 1, 2022)

PZT said:


> 6’1”



Oh nice, that’s a good ass size man. I was sitting over here thinking about my height at 260 lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 2, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I think it’s the shirt  I have leaned out a bit and waist does seem to be coming down a bit but haven’t measured it. I’ve been going back and forth for like two months on whether to cut or not. I decided today, I have to do it. I need to lose some BF before I’ll feel good and be happy at a heavier weight. I was 239 today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always hate that, to bulk or cut decision, and then sticking to it. Especially when you feel You can go either way haha! 

Nice work you have going, 240 is big at 5’9! I like to watch guys at the same height as me and see how they look at different weights.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 2, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I always hate that, to bulk or cut decision, and then sticking to it. Especially when you feel You can go either way haha!
> 
> Nice work you have going, 240 is big at 5’9! I like to watch guys at the same height as me and see how they look at different weights.



Me too, man. It’s a mind fuck for sure. Thanks brother. I do as well, it helps me critique myself and with accountability. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 2, 2022)

Back 

HS MTS High Row
160 x 10
140 x 10, 10, 10, 10

HS MTS Low Row, supinated 
140 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

Nautilus Lat pull down
155 x 12, 12, 12, 12, 12

HS Shrug machine
2pps x 15, 15, 15, 15, 15

Bent over DB fly for rear delt 
25 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Reverse pec Dec, rear delt
70 x 12
85 x 12, 12, 12, 12

Going a little lighter for a bit and slowing down the movements with much tighter contractions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 5, 2022)

I’ve decided I’m going to do a show here next August. It’s the State NPC open. Been talking to a coach that I’ve followed for a while and gonna work with him. Should be starting within the week, looking forward to it. Hope to see some of you follow along. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PZT (Dec 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> I’ve decided I’m going to do a show here next August. It’s the State NPC open. Been talking to a coach that I’ve followed for a while and gonna work with him. Should be starting within the week, looking forward to it. Hope to see some of you follow along.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck beo


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 6, 2022)

PZT said:


> Good luck beo



Thanks brother. My log should get a lot more interesting now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 6, 2022)

Got the beginning of my program today. Looking forward to getting rolling tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 6, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Got the beginning of my program today. Looking forward to getting rolling tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m curious to see
How your prep goes and what it looks like! I’ll be following closely for sure.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 6, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I’m curious to see
> How your prep goes and what it looks like! I’ll be following closely for sure.



Thanks brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 6, 2022)

Chest and triceps

Flat BB Bench 
135 x 12 slow pauses at top and bottom to stretch
225 x 10
275 x 6
300 x 4
315 x 4, 4, 2
225 x 12, 10

HS press
2pps x 12, 12, 12, 12

MTS incline Press
140 x 12, 12, 12, 9

Cable EZ bar tricep pressdowns
80 x 10, 10, 10

EZ Bar Skull crushers
80 x 12
60 x 15

Overhead DB extension, isolated
25 x 12
20 x 15

Pec deck
115 x 15, 15, 15

Cable fly
35 x 10
25 x 15

Stair master
10:00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 6, 2022)

Accidental double post


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 7, 2022)

Legs (Quad Bias)

Leg extensions 
-Feeder set
90 x 15
-Working sets
150 x 10
120 x 20

Leg press 
-Feeder set
2pps x 10
-Working sets
3pps x 15, 15, 15

Hack squat
-Feeder set
1pps x 10
-Working sets
2pps x 10, 15

Bulgarian split squats 
50 x 8
BW x 

Unilateral leg extension 
40 x 12, 12, 12 (per leg)

Seated calf raise
-Feeder set
1pps x 8
-Working sets
2pps x 8, 8
1pps x 15, 15

Gonna have to go back in a bit to get the cardio in that’s programmed. This is the first day of my new program and prep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Legs (Quad Bias)
> 
> Leg extensions
> -Feeder set
> ...



Today is an off day. On my off days I’ll be doing 30 minutes of steady state cardio with heart rate in the 125-135 range. I’ll likely alternate different types of cardio for this. On training days I’ll be doing 15 mins of the same cardio included with my training. 

Here is what I’ll be eating for a bit. 

Training days 

M1- 2 scoops of whey isolate, 100g blueberries, 90g oats.

M2 Pre training- 160g cooked chicken breast, 230g cooked white rice, 100g green veggies.

M3 Post training- 2 scoops of whey isolate, 90g cream of rice, 1 banana. 

M4- 160g cooked chicken breast, 230g cooked white rice, 100g green veggies.

M5- 2 scoops of whey isolate, 50g oats, 25g of almonds. 

M6- 160g cooked 92-93% lean ground beef, 2 whole eggs, 100g green veggies. 

Non-Training days

M1- 2 scoops of whey isolate, 100g blueberries, 90g oats.

M2- 160g cooked chicken breast, 100g green veggies, 30g olive oil

M3- 2 scoops whey isolate, 40g of almonds.

M4- 160g cooked chicken breast, 100g green veggies, 30g olive oil

M5- 2 scoops whey isolate, 40g of almonds.

M6- 160g cooked 92-93% lean ground beef, 2 whole eggs, 100g green veggies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 8, 2022)

Off day cardio complete. 30 mins on the bike average heart rate around 140bpm. Followed by 15 mins in sauna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 9, 2022)

Back 

Cardio 
15:00 steady state cardio on bike, average heart rate 138bpm.

Single arm cable row
-Feeder 
50 x 12
-Working set
95 x 10
65 x 15

Nautilus Lat pull down
170 x 10
155 x 15, + rest pause to failure

Cable pullover variation, lying, 45sec rests
-Feeder set
35 x 12
Working sets
50 x 15, 12
42.5 x 12

HS MTS High Row
140 x 10
120 x 15 + 50% reduced drop set to failure

Overhead V grip pull-down
120 x 10
120 x 15 + 50% reduced drop set to failure

Deadlift 
-Feeder sets
135 x 8
225 x 4
-Working sets 
315 x 6
225 x 10 + Rest pause to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 11, 2022)

Delts and Biceps 

Seated DB shoulder press
-Feeder Sets
50 x 15
60 x 10
-Working Sets
90 x 10
70 x 12 + Rest pause to failure

DB Laterals
-Feeder Set
20 x 8
-Working Sets 
40 x 8
25 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

BB Anterior delt raise w/ 45 sec rests
40 x 15, 15, 15

Rear delt fly on pec deck
-Feeder Sets
40 x 8
55 x 10
-Working Sets
70 x 15
85 x 15
90 x 15

EZ Bar Preacher curl
-Feeder Set
65 x 12
-Working Sets
85 x 10
65 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Cable Curls w/ Straight bar, 45 sec rests
70 x 15, 15, 15

Standing DB curl
40 x 10
30 x + Drop set to failure

Missed the 15 min cardio today. I didn’t have time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 12, 2022)

Legs, hamstring/glute bias

Lying leg curl
-Feeder sets
50 x 20
100 x 10
-Working sets
150 x 10
95 x 20 + Rest pause set to failure

Leg press, hamstring bias, 45 sec rests
3pps x 20, 20, 15

RDL
-Feeder Set
135 x 12
-Working set
225 x 10
185 x 15 + Rest pause set to failure

Walking lunges, with DB’s
-20 per hand
3 x 15 each leg

Seated leg curl, 45 sec rests
110 x 15, 12
100 x 12

Standing Calf raises
300 x 10, 10
200 x 20, 20

15 minutes steady state cardio to wrap it up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eazy (Dec 12, 2022)

sheesh. tree trunks.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 12, 2022)

eazy said:


> sheesh. tree trunks.



It’s just cuz I’m short  haha thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2022)

So my lady is gonna do the show with me. Here are some current shots of her today. Pretty pumped for her. She was always a runner but I got her into the weights and she loves it. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2022)

Chest and triceps

Flat BB bench
-Feeder Sets 
135 x 20
205 x 8
-Working sets
225 x 12 was supposed to be 8-10
225 x 15 + drop set to failure

Incline HS press
-Feeder sets 
1pps x 10
-Working Sets
2pps x 8
1pps x 15+ rest pause to partial reps, to failure

Machine Fly, 45 sec rests
130 x 15, 15, 15

Machine press
-Feeder set 
90 x 15
-Working Set 
150 x 10
130 x 15 + rest pause to failure

High cable fly 
-Feeder set 
30 x 10
-Working sets
60 x 10
50 x 15 + rest pause to failure

Cable Tricep pushown with straight bar, 45sec rests 
100 x 15, 15, 15

BB skull crushers
70 x 10
70 x 12 + rest pause to failure

Isolated DB overhead tricep extension
30 x 10
10 x 15 + rest pause to failure

Gotta get cardio in later. 15:00 steady state

Down to 230lb BW







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 14, 2022)

Love it! Mr and Ms Soul gonna crush that open


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 14, 2022)

Bomb10shell said:


> Love it! Mr and Ms Soul gonna crush that open



Haha I hope so! I’ll be happy to just make it there without eating bullshit lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 15, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Chest and triceps
> 
> Flat BB bench
> -Feeder Sets
> ...


Quads are poppin!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> Quads are poppin!



Thanks brother 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 15, 2022)

Legs - Quad Bias

Leg extension 
-Feeder set
70 x 15
110 x 10
130 x 10
-Working sets
150 x 10
110 x 20 + drop set to failure

Leg press, quad bias, 45sec rests
3pps x 15, 15, 15

Hack Squat Variation 
-Feeder set
1pps x 10
-Working Sets
2pps x 10
1pps x 20 + Rest pause to failure 

Isolated leg press
2pps x 8
1pps x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Unilateral leg extension, 45 sec rests
50 x 15, 15, 15 

Calf raises
1pps x 8, 8 (should have went heavier)
1pps x 20, 20

15 mins steady state cardio to end the workout. Feeling great and missing terrible food and sweets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 17, 2022)

Back 

HS Isolateral Row, neutral grip
-Feeder Sets
1pps x 15
2pps x 10
-Working sets
4pps x 10
3pps x +15 drop set to failure

Nautilus Lat pull-down 
-Feeder set
110 x 12
-Working Sets
170 x 10
155 x 15 + rest pause to failure

DB pullover, 45sec rests
60 x 15, 15, 15

HS MTS High Row
-Feeder Set
100 x 15
-Working sets 
140 x 10
120 x 15 + drop set to failure 

Overhead pull down, V-grip
-Feeder Set
100 x 10
-Working Sets 
140 x 10
100 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Couldn’t get the last lift or cardio in, had to leave. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 17, 2022)

That's one hell of a workout. Even at Gold's I rarely see guys putting 4 plates on the iso lateral machine.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 17, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> That's one hell of a workout. Even at Gold's I rarely see guys putting 4 plates on the iso lateral machine.



Thanks brother. I’m loving this program but it’s beating my ass too lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 18, 2022)

Delts and biceps 

DB shoulder press
-Feeder set
50 x 15
-Working sets 
90 x 10
50 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

DB lateral raise
-Feeder set 
20 x 12
-Working sets 
40 x 8
25 x to failure then partials to failure 

BB Front Raises, 45sec rests 
60 x 15, 15, 15

Rear delt fly machine, 45sec rests
100 x 15, 15, 15

EZ bar curl
-Feeder Set 
40 x 20
-Working Sets
80 x 10
50 x 15 + rest pause to failure

HS Shrugs, 45sec rests
2pps x 15, 15, 15

Db preacher curl
30 x 10
20 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Cable curls with EZ bar
50 x 15, 15, 15

15:00 steady state cardio


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

Chest and triceps

Flat BB bench
-Feeder sets
135 x 15
225 x 8
-Working sets
275 x 10
225 x 12 + drop set to failure

Incline DB press
-Feeder set 
50 x 12
-Working sets 
90 x 10
60 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Machine chest press
-Feeder Set
90 x 10
-Working sets
150 x 10 (should have went heavier)
150 x + 15 Drop set to failure

Pec Dec machine fly, 45 sec rests
145 x 15
130 x 15, 15

High cable fly
70 x 10
50 x 15 + drop set to failure

Cable EZ bar tricep pressdowns, 45sec rests
100 x 15
130 x 15, 15

BB Skullcrushers 
80 x 10
60 x + Rest pause to failure

OH DB tricep extension, isolated
30 x 10
20 x 15 + rest pause to failure

15:00 steady state cardio

Got off plan a little last week. Missed some meals and cardio. Had a few nights drinking. A friend of mine killed himself last week so I let myself have some time to deal with it. Back on track starting today. Gained a few pounds doing so. Sitting at 234 today. Should be back to 230 by next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 21, 2022)

Man, I'm sorry to hear about the tragedy with your friend. That's difficult for anyone to deal with. Hopefully the gym can give you the escape you need; looks like your chest workout was a great way to get back at it.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> Man, I'm sorry to hear about the tragedy with your friend. That's difficult for anyone to deal with. Hopefully the gym can give you the escape you need; looks like your chest workout was a great way to get back at it.



Thanks brother, it truly is. If only people knew how toxic the military can be sometimes. Fucked up bro. Today definitely helped a ton. It felt great, and feels good to start week 3 off on top of things. I needed those nights this past week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEADlifter (Dec 21, 2022)

Glad you were able to take s few days to grieve and then get back on the horse.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

DEADlifter said:


> Glad you were able to take s few days to grieve and then get back on the horse.



Me too brother. My coach was cool about it too. If anything, I’m more motivated now than before.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 21, 2022)

Hate to hear that man, it’s sad to see but it seems a lot of people come out of the military pretty messed up. Hate to hear it went that way, a few days off were needed for sure.


----------



## Sykeadelic78 (Dec 21, 2022)

Head up brother.  No problem in taking time to grieve in whatever way you need to.  Your focused enough to jump right back on that wagon!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

Appreciate all the kind words and support fellas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Dec 21, 2022)

You need anything man , holler n shit.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 21, 2022)

Yano said:


> You need anything man , holler n shit.



Thanks brother, I will for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 29, 2022)

Back

HS Isolateral low row, one arm
-Feeder set
1pps x 15
-Working sets
3pps x 10
2pps x 15 + Rest pause to failure

HS wide Lat Pull
-Feeder Set
2pps x 10
-Working sets
3pps x 10
2pps x 15 + Rest pause to failure

DB Pullover, 45 sec rests
60 x 15, 15, 15

HS Isolateral High row, pronated
-Feeder Set
1pps x 10
-Working Sets
2pps x 10
2pps x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Overhead cable Pull-down with v grip
-Feeder Sets
70 x 8
100 x 8
-Working sets
140 x 10
120 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure 

Was supposed to get deadlifts in and 15:00 cardio to finish, but I ran out of time. Had an interview to make it to. 

So with this program, the warmup/feeder sets are entirely up to me. I like that a lot. For the exercises with only two working sets, I have to add an intensity technique to failure, ex: drop sets, rest pause, partial reps, etc. at the end of the second set. I’m loving it so far. Had a rough week last week, and dealing with sinus infection shit now, but it was great to get back in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bomb10shell (Dec 29, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> great to get back in there.


I'm glad you did man. Strong as ever too


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 29, 2022)

Straight back into the game. Even without deadlifts or cardio, this is a great session. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 29, 2022)

Appreciate you guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reader591 (Dec 29, 2022)

I’d be willing to bet that’s plenty to start you back in even only after a few short
Weeks. Good to see you back at it!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 29, 2022)

Reader591 said:


> I’d be willing to bet that’s plenty to start you back in even only after a few short
> Weeks. Good to see you back at it!



Thanks brother. Yeah, it was good. Wish I could have finished the rest. I like to add shrugs in on this day and coach cleared me to do so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nooiq (Dec 29, 2022)

That's a lot of muscle for 5'9", rock on


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 29, 2022)

nooiq said:


> That's a lot of muscle for 5'9", rock on



I’m actually 5’8, 9 was a typo lol. Thanks man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 30, 2022)

Delts and biceps

Seated DB press
-Feeder
50 x 15
70 x 8
-Working sets
90 x 10
70 x 12 + Rest Pause to failure

DB lateral
45 x 8
30 x 15 + rest pause to failure 

BB Anterior delt raise, 45sec rests
50 x 15, 15, 15

Rear delt fly machine, 45sec rests
70 x 15
85 x 15, 15

BB preacher curls
60 x 10
40 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Straight bar cable curl, 45sec rests
50 x 15, 15, 15

Standing DB curl
50 x 8
30 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Missed cardio again. My schedule has sucked lately. Glad I got the work in though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stickler (Dec 31, 2022)

IronSoul said:


> Delts and biceps
> 
> Seated DB press
> -Feeder
> ...


Good looking workout day right there!


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 31, 2022)

Legs, Ham bias

Seated leg curl
-Feeder 
70 x 10
90 x 8
-Working Sets
115 x 10
100 x 12 + drop set to failure
(This leg curl is weird, doesn’t work well with my stature) 

Leg press, Hamstring bias, high feet 
-Feeder
2pps x 12
Working sets (pause at bottom, lift from stop)
3 pps x 20, 15, 15

BB RDL
-Feeder
135 x 10
-Working sets 
205 x 10
185 x 15 + Rest pause to failure
-FUCK MY LIFE-

Walking lunges with DB’s
-skipped these today, my right knee was doing weird shit

Isolated kneeled Leg curls
60 x 15, 12, 12

Supposed to do calf raises to finish up, and I bitched out and left. I can’t breathe worth a fuck with this sinus shit and have about
Puked this entire workout. Especially those RDL’s. It is what it is, some days we have these days. Hopefully shit clears up soon. Also, busted my ass stepping off the walkway of my gym leaving 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesel59 (Dec 31, 2022)

No shame at all in busting your ass outside _after_ a leg workout. 😝

Working out while feeling less than 100 percent always sucks. But you did a good job.


----------



## IronSoul (Dec 31, 2022)

Diesel59 said:


> No shame at all in busting your ass outside _after_ a leg workout.
> 
> Working out while feeling less than 100 percent always sucks. But you did a good job.



Haha agreed. Thanks bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 2, 2023)

Chest and triceps 

Flat BB bench 
-Feeders 
135 x 15 
225 x 10
-Working sets
275 x 10
225 x 12 + drop sets to failure

Incline DB press
100 x 10
70 x 15 + drop set to failure 

Pec Dec, 45sec rests
135 x 15, 15, 15

Incline machine press 
180 x 10
160 x 15 + drop set to failure

High cable fly
-Feeder 
50 x 10
-Working sets
70 x 10
50 x 15 + rest pause to failure

EZ bar tricep press downs, 45sec rests
-Feeder 
50 x 10
-Working sets 
65 x 15, 15, 15

Skullcrushers EZ bar
100 x 8
60 x 15 + rest pause to failure

Overhead isolated DB tricep extension 
30 x 10
20 x 15 + drop set to failure

15:00 steady state cardio to finish

Felt great today, surprisingly. Felt really strong 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 3, 2023)

Back 


HS isolated rows
-Feeder
2pps x 10
-Working sets
4pps x 10
3pps x 15 + drop set to failure 

Nautilus Lat pull 
200 x 10
170 x 15 + drop set to failure

DB pullover, 45sec rests
70 x 15, 
50 x 15, 15 (dropped weight to get a fuller ROM)

HS MTS high row 
-Feeder
120 x 10
-Working sets
140 x 10
120 x 15 + drop set to failure

Overhead pull down, neutral grip, mid width
-Feeder
100 x 10
-Working sets
140 x 10
120 x 15 + rest pause to failure

Deadlift
-Feeder
225 x 5
-Working sets 
315 x 6
225 x 10 + rest pause to failure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Jan 5, 2023)

Yo. Nice work!! Keep at it


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 5, 2023)

Thewall said:


> Yo. Nice work!! Keep at it



Thanks brother. Good to hear from you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Jan 5, 2023)

Legs, Quad bias

Leg extensions
-Feeder
110 x 10
-Working sets
150 x 10
120 x 20 + drop set to failure

Leg press, Quad bias foot placement, 45sec rests
2pps x 20, 20, 20

Hack Squat
2pps x 10
1pps x 20 + rest pause to failure

Nautilus Leg press machine, isolated leg
-Feeder 
200 x 6 
-Working sets
260 x 8
200 x 20 + Rest pause to failure 

Single leg extension, 45sec rests
-Feeder
50 x 15, 15, 15

Standing calf raise machine
300 x 8, 8
200 x 20, 20

20:00 steady state cardio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Saturday at 8:03 PM)

Delts and biceps

Seated Db press
-Feeder
50 x 12
80 x 8
-Working sets
100 x 8
50 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

DB lateral raises 
-Feeder
35 x 10
-Working sets
55 x 8
40 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Anterior delt db raise
30 x 15, 15, 15

Rear self fly machine
100 x 15, 15, 15

DB preacher curl 
30 x 8
20 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

EZ bar cable curls
70 x 15, 15, 15

Standing DB bicep curls
50 x 8
30 x 15 + Rest pause to failure 

20:00 steady state cardio 

I absolutely love these days. My delts are growing a lot. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Saturday at 8:20 PM)

Yo, what’s the weight at. You are doing a competition in the future right?


----------



## IronSoul (Saturday at 8:34 PM)

Thewall said:


> Yo, what’s the weight at. You are doing a competition in the future right?



Man I picked up a few pounds over the holidays. I was down to 231 but back at 236 now. So dialing things back in to drop. Yeah bro, it’s in August.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Saturday at 8:38 PM)

Awesome so what’s the game plan?  Slowly cut up to competition?  It’s a decent time away


----------



## Reader591 (Saturday at 8:56 PM)

IronSoul said:


> Delts and biceps
> 
> Seated Db press
> -Feeder
> ...


Shoulders and traps are poppin!


----------



## IronSoul (Saturday at 9:07 PM)

Thewall said:


> Awesome so what’s the game plan? Slowly cut up to competition? It’s a decent time away



I honestly think my coach wants me to drop body fat and see where I’m at and gauge from there whether to continue with conditioning or put on a little more size first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Saturday at 9:14 PM)

Reader591 said:


> Shoulders and traps are poppin!



Thanks bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Monday at 6:45 PM)

Chest and triceps

Flat Db bench
-Feeders
50 x 20
80 x 15
-Working sets
115 x 10
90 x 15 + drop set to failure 

Incline DB bench 
100 x 10
80 x 12 + drop set to failure

Pec deck 
130 x 15, 15, 15

Incline machine press
200 x 8
160 x 12 + Rest pause to failure

Cable fly
42.5 x 8
30 x 15 + drop to failure

EZ bar cable tricep pressdowns
50 x 15
65 x 15, 15

EZ bar Skullcrushers
100 x 8
70 x 13 + Rest pause to failure 

Cable rope overhead tricep extension 
50 x 10
35 x 12 + rest pause to failure

Going back to finish cardio later. Gotta get to an interview. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Tuesday at 8:22 PM)

Back

HS Isolateral low row, isolated

-Feeder
1pps x 15

-Working sets
3pps x 10
2pps x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Super wide Lat pull-down 

-Feeders
85 x 12
120 x 8

-Working sets
160 x 10
130 x 15 + Drop set to failure 

Lying cable pullover 

-Feeder
50 x 12

-Working sets
70 x 15, 15, 15

HS Isolateral high row, pronated

-Feeder 
2pps x 8

-Working sets 
3pps x 10
2pps x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Overhead pull-down with close V grip, neutral 

-Feeder
85 x 12

-Working sets
120 x 10
100 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Rack Pulls

-Feeder
225 x 5

-Working sets
315 x 6
225 x 12 + Rest Pause to failure

Shrugs on flat HS Bench 
2pps x 15, 15, 15


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Tuesday at 9:16 PM)

How is your diet looking?


----------



## IronSoul (Tuesday at 10:08 PM)

Thewall said:


> How is your diet looking?



Here is my current diet right now







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thewall (Wednesday at 12:38 AM)

Nice bro. How is that going. Low carbs on the non training days must be rough.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IronSoul (Wednesday at 12:58 AM)

Thewall said:


> Nice bro. How is that going. Low carbs on the non training days must be rough. Thanks for sharing.



No problem brother. Honestly, it’s all tough as hell for me. I fucking love condiments, so it’s hard for me to not sauce the fuck out of everything. I’ve found a few things that I can use to help. I’ve been snacking on celery and pickles to help curb hunger in between things as well. I literally just ate a whole stick of celery with hot sauce and mustard in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turkey_sandwich (Wednesday at 1:04 AM)

IronSoul said:


> stick of celery with hot sauce and mustard



hmm have to try that.


----------



## IronSoul (Wednesday at 1:14 AM)

turkey_sandwich said:


> hmm have to try that.



I honestly loved it lol. Those snacks are saving me. I bought old bay hot sauce today. I love their seasoning so had to try this. It’s fucking good. Would be so awesome in a Bloody Mary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Wednesday at 2:19 AM)

Here it is!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Wednesday at 5:53 PM)

Legs, Quad bias

Leg extensions

-Feeder 
90 x 15
130 x 10

-Working sets
170 x 10
110 x 20 + Rest pause to failure

Leg press, low stance

2pps x 20, 20, 20

Linear hack Squat

-Feeder
1pps x 10

-Working sets
2pps x 10
1pps x 20 + Rest pause to failure

Unilateral leg press in Seated leg press machine

-Feeder 
90 x 8

-Working sets
130 x 8
100 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Unilateral leg extension

50 x 15, 15, 15

Seated calf raise

(had to use a glute machine for these to be seated, our calf raise machine is out)

90 x 8, 8
45 x 20, 20


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronSoul (Yesterday at 10:03 PM)

Delts and biceps

Seated DB shoulder press 

-Feeder
50 x 15

-Working sets 
80 x 10
60 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

DB lateral raise

-Feeder
30 x 10

-Working sets 
50 x 8
30 x 15 + Rest Pause to failure

Anterior delt DB raise

-Feeder 
20 x 15

-Working sets
30 x 15, 15, 15

Cable rear delt fly
-Feeder
20 x 10

-Working sets
30 x 15, 15, 15

DB preacher curl
30 x 10
20 x 15 + Rest pause to failure

Standing cable curls
70 x 15
80 x 15, 15

Standing DB curl 
50 x 8
25 x 15 + Rest pause to failure 

Been having some flare ups in my left elbow so I went a little lighter in the shoulder presses today. This is one of my favorite days In the split. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

